# Twitter exchange. List your twitter name here.



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.

Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)

Just send a Direct message if you have something that you need retweeting. We may not reach the 4,000 followers Konrath has to get our message out, but with a combined effort we could get near.

@DeclanConner

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner

I'll come to the thread every day to follow everyone.


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Am I already following you on twitter?

Not sure... off to check now! 


Oops... And I'm http://twitter.com/Jenni_James


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay. I had to follow from the sidebar.

Perhaps this may be easier: http://twitter.com/DeclanConnor ? Maybe.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Heyyy Declan,

Just followed you on Twitter. If you DM me, I'll re-post anything you need (excluding politics and religion, of course), no problemo'. It just a couple of mouse clicks, after all.  

@ChrisPetersenTX


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

JenniJames said:


> Okay. I had to follow from the sidebar.
> 
> Perhaps this may be easier: http://twitter.com/DeclanConnor ? Maybe.


Thanks Jenny, following you now.


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

JenniJames said:


> Am I already following you on twitter?
> 
> Not sure... off to check now!
> 
> ...


Hi Jenni,

I just followed you too 

@ChrisPetersenTX. (same thing I said to Declan: DM me, I'll re-post anything you need)


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

ChristopherDavidPetersen said:


> Heyyy Declan,
> 
> Just followed you on Twitter. If you DM me, I'll re-post anything you need (excluding politics and religion, of course), no problemo'. It just a couple of mouse clicks, after all.
> 
> @ChrisPetersenTX


Thanks Chris, same goes for me, that's the idea. We can all support each other. Following you now.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!!  Count me in ...

Twitter name:  raymondbirdsell

Author of all of one fantastically funny short story to date.  When my 2 year old daughter starts sleeping more than 20 minutes at a time again (hopefully soon) - there shall be more to follow!

Ratticus:  One Man.  One Rat.  One Of Them MUST Die!!

Update:  Now following Declan and Jenni (and Chris) on Twitter.  You now have 10 minutes to say something funny or I delete you.  ;-)


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Followed you, Declan, (and half a dozen other authors who were listed) Look for your return Following http://twitter.com/gordonwryan

Cheers,

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

@Todd_Russell -- I'll add the rest of you that aren't already added


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

So, I'm presuming - assuming - that as we build this Twitter alliance, we will each retweet each other's tweets that are book related, thereby increasing coverage and publicity?  Sounds great to me.  I have already "followed" those on this thread and received an email notice that some have Followed me back.  Small world, eh?

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Raymond Birdsell said:


> Sounds like a plan!! Count me in ...
> 
> Twitter name: raymondbirdsell
> 
> ...


Tod, Gordon and Raymond, Following you all now. I hope it was funny that I posted your quote without a messge to start with.


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/harrischanning

Thanks!


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW! Boys, I've already returned the favor. 



Don't mind my kissy lips, I find they're iconic enough that people recognize me, so I keep them up! 

What a great idea, Declan.  Off to tell you all hello.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Gordon Ryan said:


> So, I'm presuming - assuming - that as we build this Twitter alliance, we will each retweet each other's tweets that are book related, thereby increasing coverage and publicity? Sounds great to me. I have already "followed" those on this thread and received an email notice that some have Followed me back. Small world, eh?
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Thats the idea. Gotcha Harris Channing


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm at http://twitter.com/pld73 (easy if you use a link like that to share your ID, then ppl can just *click* and it's there  )


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Now following Gordon, HarrisChanning, and Todd Russell as well.

(And MrPLD as well!!)

Great idea Declan!!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Just re-tweeted the Rat that ate the world, or something like that.  LOL

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Paul, (PLD) just Followed you, but know this: It does NOT mean that I'm going to Follow the Wallabies.  I'm an All Black as long as my Kiwi wife says so.  

How about retweeting an upcoming message I send out about a fictional terrorist incident in Brisbane?  Uncivil Liberties, Book Two of the Pug Connor series.  Wrote this part while I was Time Sharing at our place in Coolangatta.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Already following some of you, followed more 

http://www.twitter.com/taliajager

Chris... I might DM you if I can figure out how.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Just re-tweeted the Rat that ate the world, or something like that. LOL
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Thanks Gordon. It didn't eat the world - but it ate our dishwasher - believe it or not.

Check out the pics on my blog:

http://talesfromcrittercorner.blogspot.com/


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Paul, (PLD) just Followed you, but know this: It does NOT mean that I'm going to Follow the Wallabies. I'm an All Black as long as my Kiwi wife says so.
> 
> How about retweeting an upcoming message I send out about a fictional terrorist incident in Brisbane? Uncivil Liberties, Book Two of the Pug Connor series. Wrote this part while I was Time Sharing at our place in Coolangatta.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Will do. Just message if ever you have something that you want re tweeting Tlia and PJD, following.


----------



## alan nayes (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in-- http://twitter.com/#!/alannayes thanks.


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

http://twitter.com/keiraleabooks


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Now following Alan and Keira as well.

Finding a lot of interesting new authors this way!!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Alan and Keira. Now following

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Am following everyone in the thread.  You can read my musings at www.twitter.com/lacymaran


----------



## Staceywb (Jun 27, 2010)

Great idea! I'm following everyone that had links and will go back and follow the rest. http://twitter.com/Stacey_WB


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm @melcom1, off to follow those I'm not already following!


----------



## Emeline Danvers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/emelinedanvers

Hey, someone should start an indie authors list. You can do that on twitter, right? (hey, don't laugh, I still can't figure out how to do anything more than follow someone, tweet, and retweet.)

Already following everybody. I think. Let me know if I missed you.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm here:

http://twitter.com/MarcinWrona

Have followed everybody else in this thread. The better we all figure out this social media the kids are rabbiting on about, the ... well, better.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Now following everyone in the thread so far.

Mandatory humor rules apply. Make me laugh out loud in real life and win the pink stuffed bunny.

My daughter will not be happy about it - but I'll send it to you anyway. ;-)

EDIT: Adding my Twitter link might help - I did say I wasn't much of a morning person - right?

http://twitter.com/raymondbirdsell


----------



## mmgurung (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm mmgurung - http://twitter.com/#!/mmgurung

Looking forward to following you on Twitter!

- Michelle


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

On twitter I'm @HarryShannon  

I know. Original, huh?


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> On twitter I'm @HarryShannon
> 
> I know. Original, huh?


Harry - great bookshelf - lots of titles available is a good thing I would imagine - yes?

Now following you and Michelle (above your post) as well.


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

cheriaschmidt - Thanks!


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/SMacLeod_Author

Thanks!


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Wahoo!

Woke up to a bunch of new KB authors following me!
So much fun! 
*grins*

PS I did a step by step guide for twitter newbies on another thread, if anyone wants me to send it to their messages, I can...?


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

DONE!  I was already following some of you (That sounds so stalker-ish.), but now I've got ALL of you!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Ooops, sorry.  Got carried away for a minute.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

SheaMacLeod said:


> DONE! I was already following some of you (That sounds so stalker-ish.), but now I've got ALL of you! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Ooops, sorry. Got carried away for a minute.


Okay - new rule: Say something funny on Twitter or I un-follow you. (Kidding of course - but the pressure is on!!)


----------



## shavens (Jun 25, 2010)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I was just about to make a topic like this too 

http://twitter.com/charliegirl9

I hope it's alright to add all you other guys too


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm new at twitter & am now following many in this thread.  I couldn't figure out how to follow people who didn't give a link to their follow page. If you can clue me in, I'd like to follow all.

My own twitter name is @rhzuri....but I don't know how to make the link myself. 

Au secours....lol


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's your link:

http://twitter.com/rhzuri


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh, Jenni, thanks!  It's magic!  Seriously, how did you do that?  I need to step up & out of my twitter cluelessness.  Thanks again. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I've got everyone upto here.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

MIne is :

http://www.twitter.com/egtalbot

Will go through and catch everyone when I get home to my own PC


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks to all of you I now have 100 followers!  Yay!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, I think I got everybody. It got a little confusing. :/ I could have sworn there already was a twitter thread, but I've been networking so much lately, things start to blur together. That might have been on Good Reads. 

http://twitter.com/#!/jabeard_rf


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I think it's great for authors to follow each other on Twitter, but remember, Twitter is just like any other social media.  If all you're doing is tweeting ads, or retweeting other people's ads, you'll get ignored.  There's so much tweeting going on, there are much more interesting things to read than just a steady stream of book ads.

Someone posted a while back that they try to remember the 80/20 rule.  Post about other more interesting things 80 percent of the time, and book ads 20 percent of the time.  Think about it.  If you are reading posts from an author, and they're posting something interesting about their day, or a funny tweet about a movie they saw, you get to know them as a person.  If all they do is post ads about their book, you will get bored, right?

The last thing you want to do is spend time doing something that will get you no results.  So, spend time doing something that will get you results.  Learn about hash tags, and how those will get you attention.  Follow popular people and see what kinds of things they tweet about.  Read other tweets and respond to people.  Start up conversations.  It will only take one afternoon to learn "twitter etiquette" but it's definitely worth your time.

Sorry for the soap box.    When someone follows me on Twitter, I go look at their posts.  If all they're doing is posting ads, or retweeting ads, I don't follow them back.  They really just get that one chance.  Now, if I find that they are responding to my posts a lot, and I notice that I'm not following them, I will check them out again, and if they have stopped posting a bunch of ads, I will follow them.

Hope that helps!

Vicki

PS, Please don't private message me and ask me to retweet your posts.  I get that a LOT and it's getting very annoying.  I have followers who liked my book and are interested in my tweets.  I won't just start posting a bunch of book ads and scare them off.  And you should think about that too, if you get a follower that has read your book and liked it, they're not going to want a steady stream of spam coming at them.

Okay, really done now.  

/rant


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I should add that I'm not saying you can't retweet other author's book announcements.  Just think of your readers when you do.  If you write YA romance, don't retweet erotica books.  And remember the 80/20 rule.



Vicki


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

From what I can see, everyone seems pretty normal to me.  

Gabbing about life and interacting more than anything else.  *grins* 
Though, I'm following a lot of people and can't catch all the tweets that come in.  

I'm so twitterpated. It's fun! 

But, yes.  Great advice.  Be yourself and people will interact much better. Lol!


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Vicki.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Everyone here seems really good at the 80/20 rule.  Or at least 70/30.    I did recently have someone that was posting something like 30 or 40 posts a day ALL sales.  I unfollowed post haste.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

SheaMacLeod said:


> Everyone here seems really good at the 80/20 rule. Or at least 70/30.  I did recently have someone that was posting something like 30 or 40 posts a day ALL sales. I unfollowed post haste.


Good, I'm glad people are posting other things. That's excellent. I was just seeing people telling each other they would retweet their book ads, and it made me nervous. I'm glad people are sticking to the 80/20 rule. 

Vicki


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't mind retweeting someone's book add.  Once.    But I agree, I better not get bombarded! lol


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm already following several of you, but I'm at http://www.twitter.com/buddygott


----------



## xtine (Feb 17, 2011)

@xtined

Judgement judgement


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Following!

My little corner of the swirling vortex of Lovecraftian madness that is Twitter can be found here:

http://twitter.com/#!/moellerjonathan


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm going through the list and following.

I'm at http://twitter.com/the0phrastus

Chris
www.SaltwaterWitch.com


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I can be found at http://www.twitter.com/meilinmiranda


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Twitter.com/Miss_Fletcher

Do DM me if you follow to highlight your book or blog, etc Thnx!


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's me: http://twitter.com/coralm

ETA: I won't respond to a DM to retweet something, just for the record.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello everyone! You can follow me on twitter at: http://twitter.com/mrbrianrowe! Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hi there, 
just followed you, here's my twitter link, http://twitter.com/seventhspell


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok, why not.

I just followed everyone.

http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## Abigail (Apr 27, 2010)

I am on Twitter too. 
http://twitter.com/AbigailLawrenc


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Up to date.  Got everyone on the thread.


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay Declan - apparently Twitter was not made to handle the volume of new twitterpation of the authorati variety.


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is mine

http://twitter.com/timkizer


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.twitter.com/TaraShuler


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Declan! I'm following you:

http://twitter.com/raiaren

I'll happily follow other scribes back, too 

Happy tweeting everyone!

Rai


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I should add that I'm not saying you can't retweet other author's book announcements. Just think of your readers when you do. If you write YA romance, don't retweet erotica books. And remember the 80/20 rule.
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki


So, to teach an old geezer the rules of the road, if we tweet something, it goes out to everyone who is Following us, right? And then if they re-tweet it, it goes out to everyone who is Following them? Our original tweet does NOT go out to everyone Following us AND their Followers unless it is retweeted, correct?

And the 80 / 20 is geared toward general conversation or some discovery (a new article on ebooks; a spot for reviews of books; or something we think would interest other authors, and the other 20 percent can be announcements of our own; new book release; sale price on something; offer to Gift a book on Amazon?

Corrects to my thinking greatly appreciated.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Gordon Ryan said:


> So, to teach an old geezer the rules of the road, if we tweet something, it goes out to everyone who is Following us, right? And then if they re-tweet it, it goes out to everyone who is Following them? Our original tweet does NOT go out to everyone Following us AND their Followers unless it is retweeted, correct?
> 
> And the 80 / 20 is geared toward general conversation or some discovery (a new article on ebooks; a spot for reviews of books; or something we think would interest other authors, and the other 20 percent can be announcements of our own; new book release; sale price on something; offer to Gift a book on Amazon?
> 
> ...


That's about the size of it!


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm at http://twitter.com/mehryinett

Oh, Gordon, as I understand it, the message goes out to everyone in the world. It's just that they would have to search for it. Your followers don't have to search for something you retweet. It appears in their timeline automatically. It's like a public conversation in the airport or something.


----------



## sportourer1s (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/sportourer1


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

@winniethepoe

I don't Tweet a lot, but I do follow & read other writers' Tweets.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

All caught up.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm kristadb1. I tweet a lot, so some folks find that annoying. I'm also generally offensive, which lots of people enjoy


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

All caught up and following all of you.


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

baileybristol
is my Twitter handle.
Thank you for doing this! I'll catch up with the rest of the list.
Bailey


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

@romimoondi

I love twitter, and love other tweeters who show some personality in their tweets, vs. a non-stop link parade. It's also great for your editing skills, to compress a projectile-vomit-like stream of thought into 140 characters...


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Great idea!

Followed you, and hope to follow everyone here 

Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/RockStarsRainbo

Cheers,

Kevin


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Romi said:


> a projectile-vomit-like stream of thought


Wow, Romi, such clear cut, incisive images of the tweeter family. Sort of places us in the Simpsons category. 

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Staceywb (Jun 27, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know I'm following back everyone that follows me. @Stacey_WB

Thanks! 
Stacey


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi folks!

I've followed everyone new since my last post.

This is me: http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## jessepet (Apr 4, 2011)

@jessepet for my zombie comedy (MARRIED WITH ZOMBIES, FLIP THIS ZOMBIE and EAT SLAY LOVE traditionally pubbed, IN THE DEAD: Volume 1 coming as indie soon)
@jennaromance for my historical romance persona which I'm indie pubbing in now! See awesome covers below.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

@Dean_Mayes


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

@authorarnold


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

Followed everyone here.

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/#!/BrondtKamffer

Thanks.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up!

This is me: http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## Rhizome Publishing (May 3, 2011)

http://twitter.com/rhizomepub
@rhizomepub

---
Rhizome Publishing is a full-service publisher, specializing in
e-books and digital publishing. We seek to re-imagine culture through
creative stories and ideas.
www.rhizomepublishing.com


----------



## RebeccaKnight (May 1, 2011)

I'm officially following everyone in this thread up to this point .

My twitter name: http://twitter.com/#!/twoheadknight

This is such a great idea. I've been looking for ways to stalk connect with more indie authors!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi tweeting folks! 

I am found at:

http://twitter.com/#!/Chrystallathoma


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd love to tweet with you:

@aaronpolson


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Once again Followed up!

This is me: http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

http://twitter.com/eveningfades


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

T.K. Richardson said:


> http://twitter.com/eveningfades


Followed!


----------



## NicoleIreland02 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/#!/NicoleLireland

I look forward to connecting w/more of you/


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey a lot of familiar covers around here. Good morning all!

Here's my twitter http://twitter.com/#!/mad_gods


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up to this point.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Hi, All! 

I just joined Twitter, so this thread has wonderful timing, at least for me.

Twitter name: http://twitter.com/#!/DelilahFawkes

I'll go through and make sure I follow everyone in the thread. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm Plotspider.  I'm a member of a couple of writer's groups.  

Come see me on Sunday afternoons at Storycraft and Fantasychat

J. Gullage


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

I'm officially caught up and following everyone.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

DelilahFawkes said:


> I'm officially caught up and following everyone.


Delilah I copied and your name into the search @DelilahFawkes and it comes up blank??


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Oh, no!  

I'm @DelilahFawkes

I'm an alter ego for another person on these boards, so I just set this account up tonight.  I wonder if that makes a difference?  Please let me know if you're still having trouble.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new folks!

http://http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## srenae1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Im @shawnarhill

I will make sure and follow all on this list.. would love the same in return.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

DelilahFawkes said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> I'm @DelilahFawkes
> 
> I'm an alter ego for another person on these boards, so I just set this account up tonight. I wonder if that makes a difference? Please let me know if you're still having trouble.


@DelilahFawkes Sorry still can't find you in the search. can you copy a link? upto date with everyone else.


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Let's try http://twitter.com/#!/DelilahFawkes.

Thanks for being patient as I figure out how to link it !


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Great idea!

http://twitter.com/miriamminger

@miriamminger


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up again!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Decon said:


> Thats the idea. Gotcha Harris Channing


Here it is:
drdln


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Here it is:
> drdln


Followed


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up this morning.

@Rhynedahll.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Slowly making my way through the pages here. Looking forward to following all of you


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

Getting caught up myself.

Here's mine: http://twitter.com/AuthorESloane


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for doing this thread!! I'm going through now!!

http://twitter.com/#!/tonyak11


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this   I am @cherylbradshaw


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up with the new folks!

http:\\www.twitter.com\#!\Rhynedahll


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't believe I've posted on this thread, but I love hanging out on Twitter.

I'm at http://twitter.com/#!/Sidney_Williams


----------



## VMartinez (May 11, 2011)

Great idea, Decon, I'm @tvmartinez

Best,
Victoria ("Tori") Martínez



Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


----------



## VMartinez (May 11, 2011)

Really good advice, Victorine. Thanks!

Tori



Victorine said:


> I think it's great for authors to follow each other on Twitter, but remember, Twitter is just like any other social media. If all you're doing is tweeting ads, or retweeting other people's ads, you'll get ignored. There's so much tweeting going on, there are much more interesting things to read than just a steady stream of book ads.
> 
> Someone posted a while back that they try to remember the 80/20 rule. Post about other more interesting things 80 percent of the time, and book ads 20 percent of the time. Think about it. If you are reading posts from an author, and they're posting something interesting about their day, or a funny tweet about a movie they saw, you get to know them as a person. If all they do is post ads about their book, you will get bored, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## VMartinez (May 11, 2011)

Just started following quite a few of you and will add others. I'm @tvmartinez.

Thanks!
Tori


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I'm all caught up now, too!

http://twitter.com/#!/SMacLeod_Author


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Good advice to follow each other. I will follow our KB members who follow me to connect with each other.
http://twitter.com/#!/drdln


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up to this point.

@rhynedahll


----------



## VMartinez (May 11, 2011)

Very nice to be exchanging follows on Twitter with so many other authors! Thanks, everyone. I'm @tvmartinez.

Best,
Tori


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

I twitter at BarbaraElsborg - I'm fumbling my way around Twitter at the moment!!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Finally got on Twitter - took me long enough. 
http://twitter.com/#Arki_Kali


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up again.

Welcome to the new folks!

@Rhynedhall


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

What?

No one new to follow?


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

@Plotspider


----------



## JSimmons Illustration (Apr 30, 2011)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


Cool idea!

Here's my twitter:

http://twitter.com/stupendodog


----------



## Connor Dix (Mar 27, 2011)

Indie author Connor Dix, tweeter of things:

http://www.twitter.com/connordixbooks


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up.


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

what a fantastic idea.
my twitter name is @flossiefloo
I will follow back all new followers and will happily retweet links or info to maximise my new friends sales!
@declanconnor, i have just followed you and will be working through everyone elses throughout the day.. follow backs will be great.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/Spinneyhead is the real me, whilst http://twitter.com/#!/Garth_Owen is my horror writing alter ego. The former has lots of stuff besides my writing on it, the latter is quiet at the moment because I'm not working on a Garth Owen book right now.

Now to work my way back and follow people with one or other of the accounts.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new guys.

Rhynedahll


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

@StephenVernon

Or, if you'd like a link...
http://twitter.com/#!/StephenVernon


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Twitter name: richardcrasta
will be following you by tomorrow.
tc


----------



## Char57 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in, that 80/20 rule is a great idea! Here's my link and now I'm going to the beginning to add everyone.
http://twitter.com/Char_M_Robinson


----------



## Char57 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, added everyone!  Looking forward to "tweeting" with all of you even though I'm still learning about how Twitter works.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Caught up again. 

http://twitter.com/#!/SMacLeod_Author


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

You have to catch up again!

http://www.twitter.com/DougLance

I tweet about writing, publishing, indie fiction, the magazine I edit for(eFiction), and great beer. If you're interested in that, please follow me back because I already am following you!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new folks.

http://twitter.com/#!/Rhynedahll


----------



## J.W.BACCARO (Feb 13, 2011)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


http://twitter.com/JWBaccaro


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

J.W.BACCARO said:


> http://twitter.com/JWBaccaro


Followed


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats me up to date. If I have missed anyone. post a reply.

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine is drdln, if you like to join with me. Welcome.
http://twitter.com/#!/drdln


----------



## lungtastic (May 23, 2011)

Mine is abigail_boyd (not very clever I know)

http://www.twitter.com/abigail_boyd/


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

Oh! Yay! I am http://twitter.com/#!/JackBlaineBooks on twitter, and I have practically NO followers! I would love to get more and follow them--I think twitter is a great sort of community!


----------



## philvan (May 26, 2010)

I'm @philwrite on Twitter, or following what seems the protocol on this 
http://www.twitter.com/philwrite


----------



## Joe Renzo (May 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, please [email protected]


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up with new guys.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/pattyjansen


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

The irony here is killing me.  I just signed up for twitter last night. Not really sure how this works, but nicholasmcgirr is my name on twitter.  I see we are all looking for the same things in helping each other out since the tagging has come to a halt (at least for now).

Nicholas.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, on Twitter I'm kellymcclymer and I Tweet mostly RTs I find interesting about writing, tech, and epublishing in general
I am doing major promo for another month, to help my 99 cents book sales meant to help fund my daughter's wedding, but as a rule I'm not that promo heavy. I just like the quick way to share interesting content. ]http://twitter.com/kellymcclymer]


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Caught up again.

http://twitter.com/#!/SMacLeod_Author


----------



## davidnwelton (May 2, 2011)

I post LiberWriter news, including various ebook/publishing links I find interesting here: http://twitter.com/liberwriter

My own twitter account is here: http://twitter.com/davidnwelton


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

Love this!  Think I've caught up too.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/Deimosweb

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Once again, followed up.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Think I got em all. Lots of names. But it's a good group. Let me know who is missing.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW that took some doing but I'm following everyone in the thread. I'm new to twitter and don't fully understand it yet, but please follow me at:

http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver

Thanks, Ian

PS I'll come back regularly and update.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I just posted. Like you to join me.
http://twitter.com/#!/drdln


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just posted. Like you to join me.
> http://twitter.com/#!/drdln


Already following

Ian


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up this morning.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Twitter is DOWN again. Will try in a bit.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Hey Declan  Following everyone now. Mine's easy - http://twitter.com/ilyriamoon

Halfway through page two and Twitter's playing up grrr. I'll try again later.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

The Writer: http://twitter.com/BryanRDennis

The Book Blog: http://twitter.com/IndieSnippets

I've got a lot of following to do. I better get crackin'!


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

@goodreadguide and @flossiefloo

will follow back from both accounts


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

@smreine, following you from both my accounts (@flossiefloo and @goodreadguide)


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

That's me up to date again - ilyria, rob, bryan, flossiefloo (both) and smreine 

Ian


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Almost at the big 100 mark.  Add me and I'll add you

http://www.twitter.com/charliegirl9


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

It's extra good today. Lots of KINDLE chitchat!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Charlie - already following 

Ian


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

All followed up.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/pattyjansen


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/mashadu

Going to work my way through this thread now...quite an intimidating list!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

up to date 

Ian


----------



## CatherineIsom (May 22, 2011)

thanks everyone for following me (both accounts) I have now followed back and will be working back through the list to add everyone else (eventually)

can I ask you all to also follow @allisondawnisom my sister, also a writer needs followers too.
Thanks everyone in advance, I will tell her to follow everyone back!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Room for one more?

http://twitter.com/#!/AndrewAshling


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Done 

Ian


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay Declan, JenniJames, Paul Daniels, am now following you on Twitter - http://twitter.com/ajbarnett


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Goy you AJ

Ian


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Right, I'm going to try and follow everyone I couldn't yesterday.


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Doing this made me hit some kind of limit for Twitter. LOL. Did I get everyone? I hope so, but if not just let me know.

To be honest, I've been a slug about tweeting, but have promised myself to be better. Soon.

This is me: http://twitter.com/#!/writermichelle

And this is my site/blog for YA and children's books: http://twitter.com/#!/WRNgirls


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

@Chrystallathoma


----------



## Matt Maxwell (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey there. New to the boards, but thought I'd chime in here, since I post to Twitter...a bit.

@highway_62

Yes, I do tweet about lunch, but only when it's really good...


----------



## Al Schneider (Feb 14, 2011)

The Twitter feed for Indie Book Lounge is easy...

http://twitter.com/indiebooklounge


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up.

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Al Schneider said:


> The Twitter feed for Indie Book Lounge is easy...
> http://twitter.com/indiebooklounge


Do you follow your followers back?


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

followed up

Ian


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still Followed up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> Do you follow your followers back?


Mostly. I definitely follow KB authors.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Aghhhhhh, not seen the thread for some time. Will catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## erinkern (Nov 15, 2010)

Mine is erinkern04.  I write contemporary romance novels.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Sign me up

http://twitter.com/bradleyjmilton/

Always looking to chat Kindle / ebooks


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

@rmprioleau

You follow me and I'll follow you


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Followed up

Ian http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm following everyone who posted an un-broken link. Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/#!/JosephMitchell_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm following everyone in this thread and I've listed you under authors or kb authors so I do check those lists for tweets.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

mine is @marshacanham  Great idea to follow one another


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

With all the people, it can be confusing. Think I got em all.

What I did was make a new hash tag for the Kindle Boards. That way we can all send a tweet for just us.

Use #KBz to direct something to the Kindle Boards authors. Just gave it a try - it worked.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

bjm said:


> With all the people, it can be confusing. Think I got em all.
> 
> What I did was make a new hash tag for the Kindle Boards. That way we can all send a tweet for just us.
> 
> Use #KBz to direct something to the Kindle Boards authors. Just gave it a try - it worked.


Hey good idea. I wonder if there are any other Kindle Board hash tags floating around out there?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I'm still new at the whole twitter thing but I'd love to add people. 

I'm: https://twitter.com/#!/fayrlite


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Spalding_Author


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Up to date again https://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine is @bobavey or @[email protected] Remember, I'm techno-challenged.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Count me in. Sounds like a great idea. Let's set a box office record.

http://twitter.com/jbrinling


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Caught up again. I think I have everyone. If not, it wasn't on purpose. You can catch me: http://twitter.com/#!/SMacLeod_Author


----------



## 1st Author Interviews (May 28, 2011)

http://twitter.com/authorinterview

Yes, we follow authors and anyone who enjoys reading!


----------



## mikelewis (May 31, 2011)

I am brand new to twitter and still working out what to use it for.

My twitter account is mikelewisauthor 

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Is there a Kindle Boards author list?


----------



## Anna_DeStefano (Feb 28, 2011)

@AnnaDestefano

Follow hashtag #weWRITE for a great craft-only discussion. No promo. No blog links. Just writers talking about their process and learning from each other. 

We start with a specific craft topic every Wednesday, but the rest of the week is free flowing and you're encouraged to ask/talk about what you're working on. 

A great place to be supported as you write ;o)


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, 

My name on Twitter is Plotspider.  I tend to update my blog and participate frequently in storycraft chat and fantasychat, though my summer's been busy lately.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new guys.


----------



## Nicholas Taylor (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm following you too.

@ntaylor1981


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Following everyone up to here.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys - could I make a suggestion?  When you share your twitter names, make it a link to your profile?  That makes it a lot more likely that people will follow you.  Maybe I'm just lazy, but so are a lot of other people!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/pattyjansen

@Marsha, yep. Just look at a few writer profiles


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All followed up http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Crenel said:


> If you're painfully bored you can follow (or just take a peek at) me as @Crenel.
> 
> I definitely tweet about more than writing, and I'll admit up front that I'm not very good at reciprocal following, so maybe y'all won't be interested. I don't use Twitter all that much and am feeling "info-saturated" already...


I use http://www.manageflitter.com/ to unfollow people who haven't tweeted in a month or more.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

@taramayastales


----------



## khughes (Jun 3, 2011)

I am @edgizmo on Twitter. In addition to pimping my stuff I try to keep the sarcasm and smartypants levels high.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All followed up http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Followed up to here.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

As a warning, I'm not a huge "follow me and I'll follow you back" guy, but I'll leave this here anyway.

http://twitter.com/#!/franticplanet


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats me up to date. If I have missed anyone. post a reply.

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

All done! http://twitter.com/#!/ilyriamoon


----------



## bamboolemur (Mar 10, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/kinreader

Twitter account for Kinreader.com, a Kindle resource and information website. Listings for free books, reviews, contests and more.

All caught up, thx.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey,

Not sure how I missed this.

I'm: http://twitter.com/DavidGaughran

I'll pop back to the start.

Dave


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I'm caught up. If I've missed anybody, please let me know. My twitter name is JBRINLING


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

All caught up! All ten pages! 

Woah. That was like the end of 2001: Space Odyssey


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Caught up again.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up to this point.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All followed up http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm giving Twitter another go after a long absence...

http://twitter.com/#!/anneholly2010

@anneholly2010

I will try to catch up with the follows.


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm at http://twitter.com/JamieRSalisbury


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All followed up.


----------



## LesleaTash (Mar 3, 2011)

LesleaTash


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LesleaTash said:


> LesleaTash


Look behind you cuz I'm following.


----------



## bjm (Mar 9, 2011)

Remember the hash tag to send a message to all Kindle Boardz authors: #KBz


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Find (and follow ) me at http://twitter.com/#!/TallulahSpeaks
or @TallulahSpeaks

Thanks~


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

For those of you who don't already follow me, I'm @HCCummings on Twitter.


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs (Mar 1, 2011)

This is me: @DaisyDDobbs http://twitter.com/DaisyDDobbs


----------



## DouglasPratt (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Declan,

Just followed you. http://twitter.com/Doug112275

Douglas Pratt

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Remembered-ebook/dp/B004HW6AUG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306236158&sr=8-1


----------



## Ethan Cobb (Jun 7, 2011)

I am just getting set up with Twitter. I am really excited to look at you tweets! Here is my link: http://twitter.com/EthanDCobb

Posted a similar tag in another forum post, then saw this one. Hopefully that was okay.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All followed up - Douglas it says your page doesn't exist

http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

All followed up, except for Doug, who does not exist.  

@Rhynedahll


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'm @bobavey on Twitter. I'm not very good at online stuff yet. I'll try to find you on twitter.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

You are, indeed, @bobavey on Twitter.


----------



## C.R. Jakes (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm crjakes (I know, original) on twitter.


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! Eleven pages, more than an hour and about 100 people, but I've done it--I do believe I've followed everyone in this thread! Yay! 

After all that I'll be simply devastated if you don't follow me back. Here I am: @DaisyDDobbs http://twitter.com/DaisyDDobbs

And if you spam me, YOU'LL be devastated because I just might make you into an evil, bitter cartoon like I did with this Twitter spammer (link is to my blog): http://bit.ly/mMbGS7


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Daisy Dexter Dobbs said:


> Wow! Eleven pages, more than an hour and about 100 people, but I've done it--I do believe I've followed everyone in this thread! Yay!
> 
> After all that I'll be simply devastated if you don't follow me back. Here I am: @DaisyDDobbs http://twitter.com/DaisyDDobbs
> 
> And if you spam me, YOU'LL be devastated because I just might make you into an evil, bitter cartoon like I did with this Twitter spammer (link is to my blog): http://bit.ly/mMbGS7


Now is that supposed to discourage spammers? I'll even send you a profile pic to base your cartoon on...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Followed everyone to here including Doug. His correct twitter handle is @doug112274


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

I've started adding some of you. I'm halfway through, but life calls for my son's football game.

Here's my twitter:  [URL=http://twitter.com/#]http://twitter.com/#!/katherineowen01[/url]

Also, Tweetdeck helps a ton. Google it.

Also, get this book: We Are Not Alone-The Writer's Guide to Social Media by Kristin Lamb

Awesome advice....

KO gotta go!!!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up, including Doug  

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Caught upto here, except for Douglas Prat. Have sent a PM


----------



## CKWebb (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh I love this!!! I followed everyone with a link. If you are a writer, reader or publisher...I always follow back!!!
Follow me at http://twitter.com/ckwebb73


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Got you all followed. 

I try to RT five or six a day. I'm following a lot of people most of whom are authors. Hopefully, I'll eventually catch you all.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I joined Twitter this week, too:

http://twitter.com/#!/RobertBidinotto


I'll go through this thread and start following y'all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Following you, Robert.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new guys!

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Decon said:


> Caught upto here, except for Douglas Prat. Have sent a PM


Got Dougs now this is his correct link. I've also added the new ones.

http://twitter.com/#!/Doug112274


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone have Twitter list of everyone from this thread? If not, I'll make one.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Doug Lance said:


> Does anyone have Twitter list of everyone from this thread? If not, I'll make one.


Never thought of that, excellent Idea. How do we go about making it into a twitter list?

Can you post the # tag for the group at the top of the list for everyone that has joined.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I made one - [URL=http://twitter.com/#]http://twitter.com/#!/mashadu/authors-writing[/url]

But I'm afraid I have not included everyone here - only people with working links. Now I feel bad about that, so I'm going to be working my way through the post and adding others...

How ironic, my link is not working. Hang in there I'm fixing it...


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

OK I've not managed to add EVERYONE to that list yet, but will carry on tomorrow.  Starting to get cross-eyed!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still followed up!

@Rhynedahll


----------



## Jen Taylor (Jun 3, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/DoombotJen

Thank you. =)


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

OK - I've added almost everyone in this thread to this twitter list. There were one or two people who I could not find based on the usernames posted. Hope this is of some use!

http://twitter.com/#!/list/mashadu/authors-writing

And if you use tweetdeck, you can follow a list like this: http://support.tweetdeck.com/entries/83016-how-do-i-follow-a-twitter-list


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I keep wondering why so many people post broken links that end with the '#'?  When I paste a link, it always works.  I'm curious though, could the broken link posters be using Apple computers or cell phones?  What's the root cause of this odd error?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

JoeMitchell said:


> I keep wondering why so many people post broken links that end with the '#'? When I paste a link, it always works. I'm curious though, could the broken link posters be using Apple computers or cell phones? What's the root cause of this odd error?


The "#!" or "hashbang" breaks the URL recognition in this forum for some reason. I'm posting from a Windows machine so it is not apple specific. It may be something to do with the browser though - I'm using Chrome.

The best way seems to be to select your link, and then click on the little "insert hyperlink" button in the toolbar









You can also remove the hashbang, but I tried that with my list link and the link no longer worked.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Jen Taylor said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/DoombotJen
> 
> Thank you. =)


Followed.


----------



## Book Graphics (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hi Folks!*

*
On Twitter, I am Bridgemama.
On Facebook, I am Book Graphics.
On Wordpress, I am Book Graphics http://bookgraphics.wordpress.com/.*

I'm a journalist making the leap into creative writing and am deep into two WIPs. In addition, I recently began designing book covers for author friends who convinced me to start a design service for authors - that's what Book Graphics is all about! Let me know if I can help you with a wonderful cover (either eBook or traditional), a pre-made cover or promotional materials design.

*Ciao!*


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

All followed up 

Ian


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Just got half this page to catch up. I notice only 50% of people follow back?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

http://twitter.com/AndrewAshling

I think I followed everyone back who followed me.
If you think I forgot you PM or tweet me.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm @camillawrites

(So glad I skipped to the end of this thread and found there was a master list. Or a hamster list as I just typo'd.)


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

@outsidetoilet

love #hashtag games too!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Camilla said:


> I'm @camillawrites
> 
> (So glad I skipped to the end of this thread and found there was a master list. Or a hamster list as I just typo'd.)


Well, for better or for worse, you are on that hamster list now


----------



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in
@chrisredding


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed the new guys. 



@Rhynedahll


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

Tag Me! Tag Me! I follow everyone back!

@ketadiablo or (http://www.twitter.com/ketadiablo)

Romance/Paranormal Author, Keta Diablo


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

ketadiablo said:


> Tag Me! Tag Me! I follow everyone back!
> 
> @ketadiablo or (http://www.twitter.com/ketadiablo)
> 
> Romance/Paranormal Author, Keta Diablo


Done.


----------



## Bogbuilder (May 26, 2011)

Oh, I always follow back too.

@outsidetoilet

http://twitter.com/#/OutsideToilet


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#/JohnYJonesPhD

Is there a master Twitter list someplace? I'd love to follow everyone back but don't have the time at the moment to go through this entire thread and systematically copy and paste everyone here. It'll probably take me a few days.


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

Chris Redding Author said:


> I'm in
> @chrisredding


Your Twitter profile says you're a PSU alum. Which PSU? I got my PhD at Penn State's main campus is 2007.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

John Y. Jones said:


> http://twitter.com/#/JohnYJonesPhD
> 
> Is there a master Twitter list someplace? I'd love to follow everyone back but don't have the time at the moment to go through this entire thread and systematically copy and paste everyone here. It'll probably take me a few days.


It's simple. Right click on the link and in most browsers that should open the twitter page in a new tab/window. Then just click "follow".


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## KateMadison (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome idea.  I'm off to follow all of you...

@writerKMadison

twitter.com/writerKMadison


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

Great Idea. 
I think I'm following most of you now. 
I may need to take another look through.

This is mine.

I look forward to connecting with you on Twitter.

http://twitter.com/#!/elenaaitken


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up!

http://twitter.com/#/Rhynedahll


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

I dipped my toe in the water as @RyanFnPollard. I'll follow you back. I'm the anti-self promotion/having dinner type. I won't waste time on anyone who is. I obviously won't mind the book plugs because I'll do it too, but won't tolerant constant "buy my book" messages.


----------



## Phoebe Matthews (Dec 15, 2010)

You will be amazed to know that my Twitter address is Mudflatbks - can't imagine why. Mostly I tweet about urban fantasy and occasionally toss in a FortuneCookie. If these are topics that interest you, do join me. Also on my blog and FaceBook I do a series of Wednesday Writer discussions about writing.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Ryan Pollard said:


> I dipped my toe in the water as @RyanFnPollard. I'll follow you back. I'm the anti-self promotion/having dinner type. I won't waste time on anyone who is. I obviously won't mind the book plugs because I'll do it too, but won't tolerant constant "buy my book" messages.


Ryan, I could not find you at @RyanFnPollard ?

I've been adding everyone I could find to this list: http://twitter.com/#!/list/mashadu/authors-writing

There are some people on there who are authors but who are not from this KB thread. And I've been tempted to unfollow some people on that list as they only seem to be using Twitter to push their books at me 

Maybe cultivate some other interests? I dont mean to sound sarcastic or grumpy - just a request for a little sharing to go with the promotions?


----------



## Ryan Pollard (Jul 26, 2010)

mashadutoit said:


> Ryan, I could not find you at @RyanFnPollard ?
> 
> I've been adding everyone I could find to this list: http://twitter.com/#!/list/mashadu/authors-writing
> 
> ...


That's odd. I managed to get one follower. I know, look out. I'll look at it closer when my phone isn't the only means for internet by tomorrow, hopefully.

I agree with you as well. If they show they're a genuine person then their ability/vision should come through with a few interesting stories from their day or quick jokes. It's not hard, is it? It's a better way of presenting one's self than to copy and paste the same cheap book plug on the hour. Nobody's erotic vampire mystery thriller is interesting enough to be up and down my Twitter feed like that.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa September 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Crenel said:


> Now there are three of us.
> 
> Found you at: http://twitter.com/RyanFnPollard


Thanks! Found you now.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

@saysaah  Thanks.  I'll follow and re-tweet


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Here I am at Twitter:

http://twitter.com/TommieLyn


----------



## CAZraik (Jun 22, 2011)

http://twitter.com/CAZraik

I'm new at all of this, so please bear with me as I get my old feet wet.


----------



## Allie Beck (Jun 22, 2011)

I am @Dumpsterotica (see sig line).


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

I'm in too!

But there's quite a few pages so I might only get through 1 or 2 a day for a fortnight.

This is me:

https://twitter.com/#!/John_Dax


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

mrv01d said:


> I'm Michelle McCleod
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/
> 
> M


Michelle - the link you posted does not go to your profile, and I cannot find you when I search  What is your user name on Twitter? Maybe that will help us find you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up with all the new ones with links.

http://twitter.com/AndrewAshling


----------



## Sarah Fawkes (Jun 23, 2011)

My twitter account is fairly new but I'd love to meet some more people!

@SelenaFawkes

Look forward to chatting with you guys!


----------



## Lee Argus (Jun 23, 2011)

https://mobile.twitter.com/lee_argus


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed all the new guys


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Phew, that took time.

Orright I just went through all 14 pages and added everyone with a clickable link. Sorry, as someone else said, it's time consuming if you didn't put down a clickable link 

You can find me on twitter at http://twitter.com/#!/lescturner

I usually just post about books I'm reading and the films I'm working on... and of course what I'm writing. But I don't do spam.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm new, but learning to tweet...http://twitter.com/#!/TessStJohn

I have followed some of you and will follow anyone back that follows me...I'm really not sure how it all works, though...


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Follow me here!

I promise not to tweet about my bowel movements.

https://twitter.com/#!/spalding_author


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got everyone to here

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Followed up to this point.  

@Rhynedahll


----------



## jwholmes2011 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everybody, Here's my Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/JWHolmes1
Hope to see you guys on there, I Tweet while I write so I'm on quite a bit.


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

@judehardin


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey, and as I said a few posts earlier, and a few others have said it over the 14 pages, make sure your link is clickable. I usually skip the nonclickable links purely out of laziness.

(Don't worry, I've got some spare time so I got you @judehardin)


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my! I had JUST joined Twitter and I was so confused about what to do!!! I am a hermit; therefore, completely hopeless at social networking.

I added all of you from the first page, and I'm working on adding everyone else! 

Please add me! My twitter name is KarenKiefer1 www.twitter.com/KarenKiefer1

Edit: Okay, I think I've got everyone now! If I missed anyone, feel free to point it out to me!


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

http://twitter.com/RichardRaley

Will work on following you over the week. Think I already have some of you just by accident...


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

@Gregoryblackman

Would be happy to have anyone add me.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

http://twitter.com/jharmonwriter


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a great idea! My twitter account is http://twitter.com/#!/originwriter. I'll make sure to follow those who follow me and retweet book related tweets.

Thanks!


----------



## originsean (Apr 27, 2011)

oops! Looks like there is something wrong with my link. Here it is again: http://twitter.com/originwriter


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

this is my twitter account: http://twitter.com/#!/mickiper but I have forgetten how to tweet....... any help please


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm @nathaliehamidi and I'm working at following all of you back. I'll post the list later, in order to facilitate your following!


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

Count me in. I'm not sure, but I think I follow many of you already.

https://twitter.com/jbrinling


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

You can check if you follow everyone here: http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members
(or check if you're in... if you're not, give me a holler at @nathaliehamidi and I'll add you!)


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been following anyone who followed me, purely because I can't seem to get the list to load and the post goes on forever now, so if anyone can point me in the direction of the list I can go and check on those I haven't followed. Thanks to anyone who has followed me.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh. My. God.

Just followed everyone in this epic thread. Thanks, Declan, for starting this!

And now for me: @AuthorVKScott


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's me: http://twitter.com/#!/melissaconway1

What's this list I hear talk of..? Because it sounds a lot easier than plowing through this thread!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, if someone has done up a list, I would be interested in using it.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

[URL=http://twitter.com/#]http://twitter.com/#!/mashadu/authors-writing[/url]

My list with most people on here.


----------



## vekelly1 (May 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Here's my twitter- 

http://twitter.com/#!/VeronicaEKelly1


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> [URL=http://twitter.com/#]http://twitter.com/#!/mashadu/authors-writing[/url]
> 
> My list with most people on here.


Thank you! Much easier to click "Follow this list" than go one at a time.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Done! I'm https://twitter.com/#!/dvberkom - and now off to follow the LIST!
DV


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

I use @dqgneal


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

FYI, I have followed everyone who followed me! 

http://twitter.com/#!/KarenKiefer1


----------



## Jason Kristopher (Jun 1, 2011)

My Twitter account is, perhaps unsurprisingly, JasonKristopher.

I'm happy to follow worthwhile folks like my fellow Kindleboards authors.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

@Starbuck_Jones


----------



## Nadine (Jul 10, 2011)

http://twitter.com/HappierWithLess

My tweets are filled with pics of monkeys, soths, and other assorted animals that I see while living in Costa Rica. I try to make them as interesting as possible.

I'll return the twitter favors!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm now following: [URL=http://twitter]http://twitter.com/stacyjuba[/url]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Followed the new people with functioning links.

http://twitter.com/#!/AndrewAshling


----------



## Aimee Laine (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm @aimeelaine 

Would love to connect with you all!


----------



## Joe Renzo (May 28, 2011)

*@joerenzo*

Anyone who follow me I will follow in return, thx all

Joe Renzo


----------



## sarasheridan (Jul 1, 2011)

I love twitter!
I am an historical novelist, mostly, though I also have a kids' book out this year. I tweet a lot about books and history and sometimes about issues like net neutrality (which I think is very important for all writers). I also giveaway flash fiction on a Friday on my site (www.sarasheridan.com - go to the bonus material page and click on 'free words') but I also tweet the link all day in between whatever else I'm up to. At the moment my flash ficiton is a variety of first chapters for books I have out.
I also blog (but only on other people's sites) and here I am in the Guardian about why social media is so important for writers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/edinburgh/2011/apr/14/edinburgh-sara-sheridan-digital-rights


----------



## sarasheridan (Jul 1, 2011)

What a dolly I am!
Apologies - and should have added that I tweet as @sarasheridan and if you're all about books and history (like me0 then I'm happy to follow back.


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

Done.  Great idea!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have two Twitter names:

@par2323
@cozycatpress

Patricia


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis (Jan 27, 2011)

I just signed up today! http://twitter.com/#!/AshleyLWillis And I tried to follow "The List" but it didn't take. I'll try it again.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm @readlisascott and still getting the hang of things on twitter.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Still following, thanks to anyone following me.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Followed everyone up till now!
http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi

Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back! 
http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

I am @palerambler. Will happily follow back!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

@amycorwin here!

Likes to follow...(sounds like Dear Abby, doesn't it?)


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Followed everyone up till now!
> http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi
> 
> Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back!
> http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members


I have just followed anyone on your list that I had previously missed (I am @seventhspell) also followed the last couple posted.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

That is an excellent list Nathalie  thank you


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine is Liliana_Hart


----------



## RW Bennett (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a little late to the Twitter world but better late than never: http://twitter.com/#!/rw_bennett

@rw_bennett

I think I'm about caught up (whew).


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

I like this!  Mine's @tmsouders


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

I've started following everyone now, making my way through the list. I hope people ae still checking this, lol. Whoever I don't get to tonight, I'll get tomorrow.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm all caught up and can be found at http://twitter.com/#!/lescturner


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> That is an excellent list Nathalie  thank you


You're welcome!  I'll keep it updated, so you can just go there and check if you have everyone.

Followed everyone up till now!
http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi

Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back! 
http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

just started on twitter. 

@PamelaDavis5102


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to keep myself in the game, soo... http://twitter.com/#!/KarenKiefer1

I follow everyone who looks like a writer.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

great!

mine is jgsasieta


----------



## fairkatrina (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm @fairkatrina and I need all the followers I can get!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got everyone up to here

http://twitter.com/#!/DeclanConner


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, I followed the most recent folks (hopefully they'll reciprocate..)


----------



## JoshuaPSimon (Jun 24, 2011)

I just started an account a few days ago.

http://twitter.com/#!/JoshuaPSimon


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

My 6year old daughter just got her own (supervised) twitter account where we post the funny things she says.

@whatevelynsaid if you're interested.  She can be pretty hilarious


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up again


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

Find me on twitter at @dougdorow


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone. Just lately I've been getting message from people's Twitter accounts that have clearly been hacked. Messages like "Is this you in this video? -" with a dodgy link.

Thing is, all of these people were writers, some of them even in this discussion (dont worry, I sent a private message to all of them so if it was you, you would know  )

I thought it worth while to put something on here on how to avoid getting your Twitter account hacked.

First - dont follow dodgy links in twitter messages suggesting that you may have appeared in a video! 

Secondly: choose a strong password. It can be tricky to find a balance between a password you can easily remember yourself, and nobody else can guess!

- Avoid using commonly used passwords like "password" or "123456" or "letmein"
- Dont use a password that somebody else can guess if they do a search on you like your birth date, name of your partner,or your pet
- Dont use the same password for more than one account - especially dont share passwords for high risk accounts like your mail or banking.

There are scams out there where they get you to sign up for a game or competition, and then harvest the username and password and other information you enter, and try those on Facebook and Twitter to see if they can get in using the same username/password combination.

Safest passwords contain a combination of letters and numbers, and dont rely on "real" words that can be guessed by automated password cracking programs. There are some tricks to generating easily remembered passwords for example, take a phrase you know you will remember and remove all vowels ( "open sesame" becomes "pnssm"). Add some numbers to that and you get quite a strong password.

Here is a great link with many more useful tips on how to generate strong passwords that you can remember: http://www.baekdal.com/tips/password-security-usability

And here is a link to some software that will help you do the same: http://keepass.info/


----------



## PTPTPT (May 11, 2011)

@PeakT as in Peak Testosterone.  Yes, I'm a health geek and proud of it...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Hey everyone. Just lately I've been getting message from people's Twitter accounts that have clearly been hacked. Messages like "Is this you in this video? -" with a dodgy link.
> 
> Thing is, all of these people were writers, some of them even in this discussion (dont worry, I sent a private message to all of them so if it was you, you would know  )
> 
> ...


Great advice! Thank you, it is always useful to be reminded to be prudent online.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, Decon. I think I'm already following you, but I will check. My twitter name is @bobavey


----------



## MoonlitDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

My twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/M00nlitdreams


----------



## kingdead (Jul 3, 2011)

I am now the proud owner of a brand new twitter account, boy howdy!

http://twitter.com/#!/ultraschmuck

I'll follow you if you tweet things beyond promotion, it would be nice if you could do it back


----------



## Uberscribbler (May 6, 2011)

Oh me too! me too!
http://twitter.com/#!/uber_scribbler

PS - Big (Huge) thanks to Nathalie for adding everyone in a sweet little list that made it easy for me to go in and follow everyone to-date. #lifesaver


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

mashadutoit said:


> Hey everyone. Just lately I've been getting message from people's Twitter accounts that have clearly been hacked. Messages like "Is this you in this video? -" with a dodgy link.
> 
> Thing is, all of these people were writers, some of them even in this discussion (didn't worry, I sent a private message to all of them so if it was you, you would know  )
> 
> ...


Hi there, 
yes this has been happening and i have traced it back to if you followed any of these requests thinking they were from this thread,
@ann_lee_pan, @yongweil,@WanHang!,@YongZil,
I received an is following you from one of the above, before i started just following Nathalie's list and because i was busy I clicked follow but then I started getting those stupid if this you in the photo/video messages from people on this thread and instantly knew it was 'nasty' so unfollowed the one blockedand reported for spam, and never replied to the is this you messages.
just in case this helps thought I would post these @ addresses, I by the way HAVE NOT been hacked


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

I have sent private messages to the ones that spammed me, I am sure they don't know they are doing it, and trying the best they can to correct that. I suggested changing password and checking which apps have access to their Twitter. In case of continuous spam, I'll get the infected off the list.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Nathalie, 
yes I agree the infected don't know they are doing it, i agree about password changing, i do it all the time


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers (Jul 6, 2011)

Me, too, me, too!! LOL I've already 'followed' several of you, and I would love a few more followers myself. 

@DMR_LizaJames

http://twitter.com/DMR_LizaJames


----------



## MartinLake (May 9, 2011)

Great idea, Declan.

I can be found at http://twitter.com/martinlake14

I'll start following folk.

Martin Lake


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> Hi Nathalie,
> yes I agree the infected don't know they are doing it, i agree about password changing, i do it all the time


Then please don't mark them as spam!


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!

Connie Chastain
http://twitter.com/#!/conniechastain

Word Slinger Boutique
https://twitter.com/#!/wsboutiquebiz

Brasstown Books
https://twitter.com/#!/BrasstownBooks


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Then please don't mark them as spam!


no i meant the @yongweil types


----------



## Lee Moan (Apr 27, 2010)

I've managed to find a few people from Kindle Boards, but I'm sure there are many many more.

My Twitter profile is: http://twitter.com/#!/LeeJMoan

See you in the Twittersphere!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Followed everyone up till now! 
http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi

Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back! 
http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members

If someone sends you private messages asking if it's you on the video, don't follow the link and send them a message back saying they are infected and spamming, and please change password and check Twitter Apps perms for unauthorized apps.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Followed everyone up till now!
> http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi
> 
> Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back!
> ...


hello Nathalie, 
caught up again from your list, thanks again


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> hello Nathalie,
> caught up again from your list, thanks again


You're very welcome! 

I remember having a hard time following everyone, because I started from the first post in the topic... Maybe Decon could edit his first post and link to the list?


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

DonnaMarieRogers said:


> Me, too, me, too!! LOL I've already 'followed' several of you, and I would love a few more followers myself.
> 
> @DMR_LizaJames
> 
> http://twitter.com/DMR_LizaJames


Great Idea. We can all use more followers I'm @GerrieFerris


----------



## Lee Moan (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for providing the list, Nathalie. Very helpful, especially to a Twitter newbie (well, newbie-ish) like myself.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> I remember having a hard time following everyone, because I started from the first post in the topic... Maybe Decon could edit his first post and link to the list?


I've learned this. Twitter stops you following folks if your following-to-followers ratio gets out of whack. Which means you have to get more followers or unfollow those who don't follow you back. Sheesh.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Just joined!

@alaingomez86

http://twitter.com/#!/AlainGomez86


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Completely caught up no-one new to follow


----------



## mattlynn (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice idea. 

@mattlynnwriter


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up!

http://twitter.com/#!/KarenKiefer1

Everyone is sooooooo serious on twitter lately! Come on, everyone! Have some _fun_! Raise some hell!


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/kr_jacobsen

Although I admit I've been fairly quiet lately...been, you know, writing.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/leearco/following

It is a good idea


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

All caught up, 
new for me were, 
leeacro
mattlynwriter


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

http://twitter.com/#!/phantasmagoria1


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just followed Kevis


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got every on to here but couldn't find @Gerrieferris

@DeclanConner

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## ashleygirardi (Apr 3, 2011)

Is it too late to join the party?

http://twitter.com/ashleygirardi


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Content removed circa October 2018 after realizing this forum was bought by VerticalScope -- a foreign corporation with seemingly suspicious motives and a bad attitude apparently attempting to grab rights retroactively. They can have the rights to this statement!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Followed Ashley


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm new to Twitter, and will be going through this thread and following you guys. Hope to see you there!

http://twitter.com/Word_Wrestler


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Followed everyone up till now! 
http://twitter.com/nathaliehamidi

Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back! 
http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members

If someone sends you private messages asking if it's you on the video, don't follow the link and send them a message back saying they are infected and spamming, and please change password and check Twitter Apps perms for unauthorized apps.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I haven't gone back and followed everyone yet, but I'll try to get to all of you this week.  Gotta be careful... I had my account temporarily suspended not long ago for "aggressive following behavior" for following a bunch of people at once from a thread like this! 

I have two account.  My personal account is @gatehouseauthor.  I've also created a new account for re-tweeting Sample Sunday posts and giving book recommendations that may be outside the normal genres of my personal Twitter followers.  I'm trying to expand it and get more samples posted; in the end, I'd like to post them all, but for now I am concentrating on the ones that list here on KB and the ones I follow.  That account is @SampleSundayRT.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

My twitter is Noahlot.

Unfortunately, I can't follow anyone back right now. I follow 2001 people and am followed by a little over 1500. As I understand it, I need to get up to within 10% to be able to add people again...


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> My twitter is Noahlot.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't follow anyone back right now. I follow 2001 people and am followed by a little over 1500. As I understand it, I need to get up to within 10% to be able to add people again...


Duly noted!  So, this won't concern you:

I am going to erase people that don't follow back from the list - for that matter, I won't add anyone who didn't add me first in the following two weeks, and I will then go through all the people in the list and take them off if they don't follow back. I think this topic is to support one another, not munch on other people's good will.

For anyone wondering, yes, there is a tool to do that: http://www.friendorfollow.com/


----------



## Ben Reeder (Jun 28, 2011)

For I am the One True Ben...even on twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/TheOneTrueBen

or jsut @theonetrueben

darn link thingy must be malfunctioning...couldn't be operator error....naaahhhhhh!


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm currently going through the pages. Here's mine: http://twitter.com/AlexMacLean3


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, I made it through.    Thanks for the return follows.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there, 
I have caught up from the list, not too many new anyway. I didn't know about that 10% rule, so thanks for mentioning that. Thanks for your list Nathalie.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I forget if I've added my name to this.

@kristadb1

There are certain times of the day and week where I chat online through Twitter. So, I'm totally cool with folks unfollowing me because the chatter is too much. I don't use it as a marketing thing, but rather as a place where other authors and I chat. I also threaten my publishers and they me on Twitter. Sometimes, I auction off my kids. It's good fun.


----------



## jackKate (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking for people to follow on my Twitter list, just new today so I don't have many  

http://twitter.com/SarahKateBooks

(Take note, I write naughty stuff!)


----------



## LesleaTash (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, you can add twitter.com/RedTashBooks, too. Follow that &/or Twitter.com/LesleaTash and I will follow you back, as long as you don't look like a Viagra salesperson or something kooky (in a bad way). Red is mainly dark fantasy-related, my personal is just that: personal, however, that includes writing. I may not follow back immediately, since I typically update by ping.fm or timely, but I *will* follow back, and unfollow leechers. Whew! That was a mouthful.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got everyone upto here.


----------



## vekelly1 (May 6, 2011)

Veronicaekelly1


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Followers are always nice: @AlainGomez86

http://twitter.com/#!/AlainGomez86


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

Please follow me too!

http//twitter.com/RivenOwler


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm caught up


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

Karenk your link isn't working for me...not sure why.


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

@kimjewell


----------



## Martin Perry (Aug 2, 2011)

Might take me a while to catch up, but here's me...

http://twitter.com/LegacyUniverse


----------



## zakallen (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/zakallenbooks

Zak


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

Riven Owler said:


> Karenk your link isn't working for me...not sure why.


Just a head's up... I changed my Twitter account to www.twitter.com/KarenK444 I just wanted a bit more anonymity. I still follow and follow back.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Just broke 1900 followers on my personal account @DougLance! Thanks guys!


----------



## Sonia Rumzi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sonia Rumzi @srumzi


----------



## Madeline Freeman (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a really cool thing to do! Thanks!

@laurealinde

http://twitter.com/laurealinde


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

http://twitter.com/wgachristiana

and

http://twitter.com/mytoddlerwisdom

is the one I use to keep track of all the things my daughter says that crack me up.

Follow me and I'll follow you back!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

I just came over here after being on the Tagging thread - figured there'd be one for Twitter too - I'm going to go through and start following everyone...

Here's mine http://twitter.com/#!/HeatherHummel

Cheers,
Heather


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm @elisahategan
I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out I follow some of you folks already....


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Use my updated list to find fellow Kindle Board authors... but please, follow them directly, not just the list, or else it won't be useful to your follower list building 'cause no one will follow you back!
> http://twitter.com/#!/nathaliehamidi/kindle-boards/members


You're a God-Send with that list! I went through and Followed each one!

Cheers!

Heather


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm http://twitter.com/#!/AnnetteLyon

Great idea!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I just recently signed up for Twitter.  Finding it far more addictive than Facebook

@AdamRPepper

Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> I just recently signed up for Twitter. Finding it far more addictive than Facebook
> 
> @AdamRPepper
> 
> Thanks!


I Followed you - I love Twitter more than FB, too...much less restrictive and you can target your niche audience more effectively.
Happy Tweeting!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Todd Russell said:


> @Todd_Russell -- I'll add the rest of you that aren't already added


Following you, Todd.  @hollistergrant


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Raymond Birdsell said:


> Sounds like a plan!! Count me in ...
> 
> Twitter name: raymondbirdsell
> 
> ...


Ha, ha. Following you @raymondbirdsell, whether you like it or not.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Followed you, Declan, (and half a dozen other authors who were listed) Look for your return Following http://twitter.com/gordonwryan
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Hi, Gordon, following you @hollistergrant


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

MrPLD said:


> I'm at http://twitter.com/pld73 (easy if you use a link like that to share your ID, then ppl can just *click* and it's there  )


Hi Paul, stalking you now @hollistergrant


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

@Si_HermitMaster <---- this is me. Very active of twitter. Look forward to reading everyones tweets.


----------



## RaineThomas (Aug 2, 2011)

@Raine_Thomas
http://twitter.com/Raine_Thomas

If you follow me, please send me a DM and let me know you are a KB author and I will follow you back. 
I do not automatically follow everyone who follows me, but I promise to follow all KB authors since everyone I've met on here has been great.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Ruth Harris said:


> I'm new at twitter & am now following many in this thread. I couldn't figure out how to follow people who didn't give a link to their follow page. If you can clue me in, I'd like to follow all.
> 
> My own twitter name is @rhzuri....but I don't know how to make the link myself.
> 
> Au secours....lol


Hi, Ruth. I'm going through this thread following people, but I couldn't get @rhzuri to come up on Twitter. Are you sure that's right? I'm @hollistergrant.


----------



## Sara Pierce (May 15, 2011)

I've been hesitating, but oh, why not? 

I made a Twitter account that I'll be keeping up for my pen name; it's in my sig (sort of) but you can now find me at @sarapiercewrite. My stuff is mainly erotica (more coming as soon as my cover artist can work his magic and I can finish editing), mostly because that's what keeps popping into my head at the moment. I always friend back on this account and love responding to anyone wanting to chitchat via tweets!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

nicholasmcgirr said:


> The irony here is killing me. I just signed up for twitter last night. Not really sure how this works, but nicholasmcgirr is my name on twitter. I see we are all looking for the same things in helping each other out since the tagging has come to a halt (at least for now).
> 
> Nicholas.


Hi, Nicholas. I tried to find you on Twitter, but your name did not come up. Are you sure that's the spelling? My name there is @hollistergrant


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

shel said:


> Wow! Doing this made me hit some kind of limit for Twitter. LOL. Did I get everyone? I hope so, but if not just let me know.
> 
> To be honest, I've been a slug about tweeting, but have promised myself to be better. Soon.
> 
> ...


Shel, I couldn't get the link or name for writermichelle to come up. Can you check it?


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe we all seem to be finding one another slowly on Twitter regardless. This should speed the process up  

I'm @TysonAdams1 and will follow back.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

@tammiegibbs


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got everyone to here exceptp for karen444. I can find the account but it says there is an error when I try and follow. I'll try later.


14 short of 500.

Keep it going.

@DeclanConner


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

I just "followed" a bunch more people from this list!  Thanks for all the follows.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just caught up with following,

new for me were
Kim Jewell
Martin Perry
zakallen
Sonia Rumzi
Karen's link does not work
Madeline Freeman
Annete's link not orkign for me
Adam Pepper
@Si_HermitMaster
Raine Thomas
@TysonAdams1
@tammiegibbs

look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

@seanathin23


----------



## vekelly1 (May 6, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/VeronicaEKelly1

There are so many cool authors on Twitter!


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cool thread! 
Mine's www.twitter.com/rweinstein6


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi - I've been 'absent' for a few months but have followed all those that have followed me and I will now work backwards to 'catch up'.

Mine's http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver

Ian


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I'm up to date thanks to Nathalie's list 

Ian


----------



## Jeff Kay (Nov 22, 2010)

My twitter handle: @jeffkay  Follow me, and I'll gladly follow you!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Already following Jeff

http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver

Ian


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I am caught up


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

My Twitter profile is @ ArmandoRodera, if you want to follow, although most of my TL is in Spanish.

Thank you very much and best regards.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

followed arodera


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Raymond Birdsell said:


> Now following Alan and Keira as well.
> 
> Finding a lot of interesting new authors this way!!


count me in @GerrieFerris
and I'll follow you.


----------



## Gina Sartucci (Aug 21, 2011)

@gina_s_1989 but please be aware that since I write erotica, my tweets are often only suitable for 18+


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


Gotcha, Declan. Love our international brethren and sisteren.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Up to date

http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

https://twitter.com/#!/MadelineGobat

Just got me a Twitter account so I'm trying to get used to it. Going through 20 pages of ADD ME's is a loooooooong process, but I'm working on.

Question for anyone in general - I was sitting there adding people from this thread and I got a message that says "You've exceeded your hourly usage. Please try again."

Hourly usage? WTF is that?


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Have followed you Madeline, sorry I don't know what the message is about hourly use


----------



## MartinGibbs (Jun 20, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/MartinGibbs2


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

followed Martin


----------



## Frank Marcopolos (Dec 29, 2010)

@frankmarcopolos

Thanks!


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi 

My Twitter handle is @tgarvisgraves. I will follow you back.

Tracey


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Upto date apart from I can't find @GerrieFerris so I've sent a PM in case this post is missed.

@DeclanConner

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

my handle is @drdln
I will follow all my followers.

http://twitter.com/#!/drdln


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

up to date,
new to me and followed
Iowagirl


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I haven't checked this thread in a few months, so I apologise if you have gone to the trouble to follow me only to not be followed back, I'll rectify that now!

I'll jump over to twitter and follow everyone currently following me, and also be checking more frequently from now on.

and any new people can grab me at http://twitter.com/#!/lescturner


----------



## Monique DeVere--Romance Author (Aug 30, 2011)

What a cool way to connect!!

My twitter is: http://twitter.com/#!/moniquedevere (@MoniqueDeVere)

From the number of posts here, I see I'll be adding lots of people to my follow list!


----------



## SerenaKyle (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine is http://twitter.com/#!/Serena_Kyle Tweet at me and I'll follow you.

Serena


----------



## crpaynton (Aug 12, 2011)

Follow me and I shall follow you as well!

http://twitter.com/#!/crpaynton

Craig


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in!

http://twitter.com/#!/StuartJaffe

See y'all tweetin' soon!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi - I've been 'absent' for a few months but have followed all those that have followed me and I will now work backwards to 'catch up'.
> Mine's http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


Just followed you Ian. My link is:
http://twitter.com/#!/drdln (@drdln)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeff Kay said:


> My twitter handle: @jeffkay Follow me, and I'll gladly follow you!


Please all of you who put @username, I don't know how to use it to follow you.

I would request you follow me and I will follow you. How about that.

http://twitter.com/#!/drdln (@drdln)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MartinGibbs said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/MartinGibbs2


Just followed you. Here's my link to follow me:

http://twitter.com/#!/drdln (@drdln)


----------



## Vila (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in too!
Please ad me @TatiVila
I'll start adding as I'm added


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Monique DeVere--Romance Author said:


> What a cool way to connect!!
> 
> My twitter is: http://twitter.com/#!/moniquedevere (@MoniqueDeVere)
> 
> From the number of posts here, I see I'll be adding lots of people to my follow list!


Hi Monique. Just followed you. Here's my link:
http://twitter.com/#!/drdln (@drdLn)


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Followed Vila


----------



## Malia Mallory (Aug 31, 2011)

@MaliaMallory

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

@MaliaMallory followed


----------



## Monique DeVere--Romance Author (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm still working to add everyone I can, but can't seem to find some of you. Not sure whether it's my 'puter blocking or what. Will keep trying and, of course, I'll follow whoever follows me!  

Hugs,


----------



## SerenaKyle (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm looking for *paranormal* and *erotica writers* to follow, *Tweet at me and I'll follow you!*: https://twitter.com/#!/serena_kyle


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

followed Serena and Monique 

@seventhspell


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a stupid question. When you post your tweet, is it seen just by followers or it is posted to their page and their followers see it too??


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Got everyone;

I don't know what all this follow me and I'll follow you business is. I have gained over 300 followers with a little work once per week since I started the thread 21 pages back. The majority of people do follow you back.

@DeclanConner

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Decon said:


> Got everyone;
> 
> I don't know what all this follow me and I'll follow you business is. I have gained over 300 followers with a little work once per week since I started the thread 21 pages back. The majority of people do follow you back.


I'm the same Declan  - All up to date http://twitter.com/#!/iwweaver


----------



## Monty OKelly (Sep 6, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/MontyOKelly


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm @debrapurdykong.  I love twitter and usually get there everyday, but not all day. I've got to write some time! And I always follow other writers and readers... Anyone who loves books!

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know why I missed this thread

Here is my twitter page: http://twitter.com/#!/MobasharQureshi

I'll now go and follow others. 

Edit: I think I've followed everyone on this list...phew! I did notice that quite a few links did not work.


----------



## evie_d (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm @EveDresden - very new to Twitter and to indie writing, so happy and keen to make friends!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

I'm @marie_p_s

I write historical fantasy and paranormal.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's me:
http://twitter.com/#!/glenkrisch


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

@frankzubek


----------



## JennieCoughlin (Sep 9, 2011)

Great way to connect with other indie authors! I'm http://www.twitter.com/jenniecoughlin

I write fiction, although I hesitate to say literary, including short stories.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

@DeclanConner

http://twitter.com/DeclanConner

Got everyone to here

If you feel inclined and you think your followers would be interested, I would appreciate a re tweet for my FREE short story post. Where there's a will there's a war. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm @Authorandeditor http://twitter.com/#!/Authorandeditor and I follow back other writers and creatives.

Ta


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm following you now.  silverleaf02


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Cool idea. Writers are so creative!

http://twitter.com/#!/BarbaraEbel


----------



## Heather Ross (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi All!

I'm still in the early stages of social media as far as Twitter goes (read: not an avid tweeter, yet), but thought I'd throw my hat in anyway.

http://twitter.com/WriterHeather or @WriterHeather Not sure which to post (can you tell I'm a greenhorn?)

I'm working my way back through this thread and I'll retweet anyone who tweets me.

Thanks!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

http://twitter.com/bryanalaspa Love to have you all stop by.


----------



## Kristine Cayne (Aug 16, 2011)

Fabulous thread! I've gone through the thread (all 22 pages!) and followed everyone who had a username I could find.

My twitter name: @KristineCayne
My twitter link for those who prefer it: http://twitter.com/#!/KristineCayne

Happy tweeting!
~Kristine


----------



## StaciStallings (Sep 14, 2011)

You can find me on Twitter @StaciStallings


----------



## JuliaJamieson (Sep 19, 2011)

This is great! I'm at http://twitter.com/#!/JuliaJBooks.

Will go back through this thread bit by bit and follow you guys!

Julia


----------



## seealliwrite (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm http://twitter.com/Allison_Rushby


----------



## CosmicHerb (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm at work now and can't get on Twitter properly, but my tag is @BigHippyChris and I will add you all this evening.

Cheers,

Chris

EDIT: Adding loads of you now. Could take some time!

http://twitter.com/BigHippyChris


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Great idea!

I am: @bordercollies and

@SusanAlisonArt


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I can't remember if I've done this.

ArtemisHunt1

Please follow me and I will follow you right back


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

Michael_Parker
Now I want thousands of you to follow me.


----------



## Thomas Barnes (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.

@tbarnz

Thanks for following! Internet-stalking some fellow KBer's will be fun.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Great idea.  I am Caddyorpims at Twitter.


----------



## Connie Brentford (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great find! I can't wait to work back through the pages and add more writers.   My twitter link is www.twitter.com/conniebrentford 
I retweet other authors and indie pub news.


----------



## Baker Lawley (Oct 5, 2011)

This is awesome!  I'm new to the Kindleboards and new to the Kindle publishing world (this is my first post here), though I've been in the writing world a long time.  What a great community here.

I'm on Twitter at:

www.twitter.com/bakerlawley

And I'll work backwards and follow everybody here--thanks!  I'll also get my profile spiffed up real soon, too.

Happy writing, everybody.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's my twitter link:

http://twitter.com/#!/miriamminger

Time to get busy following everyone!

Miriam Minger


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

I'm on at http://twitter.com/elenchera

It's midnight here so with 25 pages to work through I'm going to get started first thing .

Dave


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Me: http://twitter.com/#!/AlainGomez86

Related to geeky sci-fi blog that I write Twitter account (only follow if interested): http://twitter.com/#!/MuzikChronicles

It's been awhile since I've been through this list! Going back now...


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

I am Juliet_Moore
http://twitter.com/Juliet_Moore

I'm going through the thread and following all of you


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow... ok... made it to page 22. Haven't had my twitter account suspended yet, but slightly scared that I might do after all that!

Would love to throw my twitter link into the mix.

http://twitter.com/KimSheard

Thanks!


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd love to connect with new tweeps!

https://twitter.com/#!/tonyakappes11


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.twitter.com/WilliamGJones

@WilliamGJones


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

htt://www.twitter.com/peelingcheek


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm @lisagracebooks follow me and I'll follow you!


----------



## acemics (Nov 7, 2011)

I enjoy twitter and tend to ramble there a bit. I retired my old twitter account and started a new one recently https://www.twitter.com/#!/VinScimeca

Add me and say hi, I will do the same!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm @TarkaTheOrator

In case you're wondering, it's a British thing.

Always happy to tweet and meet


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

@Michael_Parker


----------



## JaimeRae (Apr 19, 2011)

@JamieRSalisbury

Thanks!


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

@RachelHowzell

Thanks for asking!


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I did not & do not agree to the new TOS that I had no chance to agree to or deny.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

@leearco

Thanks


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I will gradually work my way through the thread and follow y'all!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm @gabrielbeyers. https://twitter.com/#!/gabrielbeyers


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

Just signed up for a Twitter. I'm https://twitter.com/LoganRutherford @LoganRutherford
I have 0 followers, since I just signed up, and I'm following 0 people, so I'm gonna go follow you guys!


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay, that's a lot of clicking. Still some more to go, but added a few hundred tonight.

I'm on Twitter as @RickHeinAuthor

http://twitter.com/#!/RickHeinAuthor


----------



## Borislava Borissova (Sep 9, 2011)

I would be glad to add new friends there ))

http://twitter.com/#!/bborissova


----------



## komicer (Mar 28, 2011)

@collateralds

We talk about art and post stuffs. Something might just catch your fancy out of all those stuffs.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

@frankzubek

I mostly keep the fight for literacy and getting more people actively reading (Or at least encouraging their children to stay with it as they are the future)


----------



## Charentaise (Jun 29, 2011)

@EmmaCalin

Look forward to following all you folks - I am new to the Kindle Boards and finding so much useful info.  Thanks to all those helpful folks out there!

Tweet you soon

Emma


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

I finally clicked and followed through all 23 pages, so I figure I've earned the right to offer up my Twitter handle:

http://twitter.com/#!/LorenDeShon


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

@writechristiana


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm @WinspearJ

Happy to follow you.

Jonathan


----------



## Kelvin (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm Kelvin O'Ralph and World of Paranormal I'll return all likes


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm @SeanPatrickFox, or here's my direct link: twitter.com/SeanPatrickFox

I return all follows, and am slowly adding everyone who has already posted in this thread.


----------



## James Conway (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea! @jcconway3


----------



## Tonya Ferguson (Dec 4, 2011)

@Tonya_Ferguson http://twitter.com/#!/Tonya_Ferguson


----------



## soofy (Nov 26, 2011)

Brand new to twitter: https://twitter.com/Yusufu_Shehu @Yusufu_Shehu happy to follow everyone!


----------



## DebenEnt (Dec 16, 2011)

Follow me on Twitter and I will follow you back....eroticfiction1

See you there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reviving this thread--is this the latest one?  

Betsy


----------



## Benjamin A. (Oct 1, 2011)

@MagicJarPublish

Mention Kindleboards in a tweet/message if you follow and I guarantee a follow back. I love networking with as many other authors as possible.

Thanks for the revival Betsy!


----------



## frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Just followed you Declan! I'll check everyone else out after work. Mine is @rewbooks


----------



## soofy (Nov 26, 2011)

@Yusufu_Shehu


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

@lisagracebooks


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine's @WinspearJ

Will start to follow those I haven't already.

Jonathan


----------



## WordPotion (Nov 29, 2011)

Decon just added you too 
@WordPotion

Best Wishes.


----------



## DebenEnt (Dec 16, 2011)

Started to go through the list, but with 24 pages to go through, may take a while!!! Added loads, only 5 follwed me back! @eroticfiction1


----------



## ChadWilliamson (May 31, 2011)

My occasional Twitter rantings can be found at http://www.twitter.com/oneredallstar.


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Phew

I've done you all. Which in Essex means something completely different...

@winspearj

Cheers folks
Jonathan


----------



## DerekEdgington (Dec 18, 2011)

Derek Edgington. Author of The Seven 

Hope all your sales rise with your name. The stars don't seem so far away when your head is already in the clouds.

-Derek


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi!
Here you go: @amycorwin

I've been working on following...


----------



## Jaci Byrne (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to admit to being a bit of a twit on Twitter - I really don't undestand it but my ePublisher assured me that it was a great networking tool. However, I do know how to retweet so would be happy to do so. Here goes:

http://twitter.com/#!/jacibyrne.

(PS - any Twits advice is gratefully received)


----------



## StevenAitchison (Aug 27, 2011)

Just going through a lot of Twitterers just now 

Mine is https://twitter.com/StevenAitchison


----------



## winspearj (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaci

Hi, followed you. Someone on these boards suggested a ratio of 80:20 for general tweets:adverts. I guess this is about right. I don't like to advertise too much on twitter, I think it's a British thing, something to do with embarrassment or something. I make sure my blog is visible on my profile. When I post on my blog it's linked to twitter and I can confirm that blog views have risen in the past couple of weeks. Of course, links to my book are on my blog. Some might say otherwise and post a huge amount of adverts, and it might work for them, I don't know. Personally, I tend to ignore tweets which are purely adverts and only retweet those that have something interesting to say.
Good luck.
Jonathan


----------



## JoJo Gould (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm new to Twitter - at http://twitter.com/new_bears


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


I'll follow you and here is my link

http://twitter.com/beabrus


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

Me: @hlynnkeith


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

@NovelDog

http://noveldog.com

(woof.)


----------



## dwschlueter (May 10, 2011)

I will be happy to follow anyone that follows me.

http://twitter.com/27thDimension

also if you like 27thdimension on facebook and send me a pm on here I will like your page back


----------



## Shelby Saks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wading through the previous posts following others.

Would love some followers!
@ShelbySaks

https://twitter.com/#!/ShelbySaks

Thanks!


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.twitter.com/nykkochet


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

@KT_Hall_Author

...because plain KT_Hall and kthall were taken, and numbers felt tacky.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

@tedwgross

or

https://twitter.com/#!/tedwgross

Would be very willing to share the follower and following with all interested authors. Trying to build the list. Just follow and IM me to let me know and I will do the same for you.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


ok done, http://twitter.com/amiblackwelder


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

@RebeccaBurkeSi

Hope I haven't already done this, but I've lost the thread .


----------



## LucyFrancis (Sep 8, 2011)

Oooooh, glad this bumped up again. I'll start adding follows as soon as I post.

@LucysKissyBooks


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK (Nov 2, 2011)

Http://twitter.com/Stealthvoodoo


----------



## Darth John (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.twitter.com/Daily_Discovery

I'd love to meet some new writers on twitter.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm at...

http://twitter.com/alanpetersen


----------



## BBGriffith (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm @Griffithpublish, or clicky here: https://twitter.com/#!/GriffithPublish

I try to follow aspiring and self-pubbed authors


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm at

http://www.twitter.com/authorViviAnna for my adult fiction/screenwriting/TVwriting

or

http://www.twitter.com/TawnyStokes for my YA work


----------



## rsweetin (Mar 18, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/RobertWSweeting
My middle grade fantasy novel,Kekaju and the Hidden Swamp will be available free for download to Kindle and Kindle Apps on March 29th and 30th. Please leave review here and on amazon.com. If you have children, please let them read and give review. 
The Kekaju Project: Review Days http://rejectionletterguy.blogspot.com/2012/03/review-days.html?spref=tw


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/rollcallthebook Twitter rocks when you figure it out.


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd love to exchange followings with readers and writers!

https://twitter.com/#!/ThayerBerlyn


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

JohnsonJoshuaK said:


> Http://twitter.com/Stealthvoodoo


http://twitter.com/#!/beabrus
This is mine. Let me know if it worked.


----------



## KendallSwan (May 17, 2010)

@kendallSwan

I'll start going through this crazy long thread and following everyone else.

Happy almost hump day!
Kendall


----------



## PaulOBrien (Sep 8, 2011)

@tweetpaulobrien

I will everyone here too!


----------



## B.M. Hodges (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm at @authorbmhodges

https://twitter.com/#!/AuthorBMHodges

I'll follow anyone that follows me.

Cheers,
-B


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm @ArisWhittier

or here:

https://twitter.com/#!/ArisWhittier


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

I just made my Twitter and Facebook fan pages so there are crickets chirping over there right now. Anyways, I'm going to go down the list and follow as many of your guys as I can before I go to bed in 30 minutes. You can follow me at 
https://twitter.com/#!/MarlaBraziel


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

Some of the Twitter links are not working on this page .


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

@frankzubek


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

@irishinvt


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Please follow me and I'll follow in return.

If it doesn't work out, we can break up quickly.

No harm, no foul.

https://twitter.com/#!/IrvingBelateche

Thanks!


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

I just followed you - and happy to give this a try.

I'm at http://www.twitter.com/martyinmaui

Thanks!
Marquita Herald


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

martyinmaui said:


> I just followed you - and happy to give this a try.
> 
> I'm at http://www.twitter.com/martyinmaui
> 
> ...


I just followed you, but didn't see you on my list of followers. (BTW, I just perused your tweets and I think we'll get along fine!)


----------



## LTucker (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a brand new twit and I'm not sure how it works yet.

My twitter name is @ltuckerauthor and the link is http://twitter.com/ltuckerauthor


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

www.twitter.com/enzogaudio


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I did the first two pages...

I'll do more later but here's my twitter link:

https://twitter.com/JAHuss


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

And mine.

https://twitter.com/KylieJColt


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

@sicklove

Not safe for work
Not safe for life


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

@Noahlot


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

@EthanJonesBooks

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

@thebookdesigner

https://twitter.com/thebookdesignr

That's me!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

New account here added ... http://twitter.com/plefpub


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of people trying to put their twitter links up here and having them fail/break; for the sake of making it dead-easy for people to follow you, just compose your twitter URLs like....

http://twitter.com/yourTwitterHandle (example only  )

that's it, dead easy, no need for the hash-bang bits (#! etc), just http://twitter.com + / + your handle. People can then click on that and it'll go right to your profile where they can then click [follow], nice and easy.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Fairly new 

https://twitter.com/Miss_Quiss


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, guys!

Mine is @ArmandoRodera. Follow me!!

Thanks and regards.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Here I am:
https://twitter.com/Marcus_Caine
Just started this tweeting thing last week.


----------



## clgordon (Sep 11, 2012)

twitter.com/CL_Gordon

For tweets about writing and crazy cat antics. That's pretty much my life right meow. Oh, and I'll follow you if you add me--still relatively new to this Twitter thing.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd love to hear from readers, reviewers & bloggers, and writers. I like to tweet about books, writing tips, weddings, fashion, jokes, and fun stuff. Feel free to follow me and I'll do the same; would totally love that.

Tell me what you're reading!

https://twitter.com/kimllewellyn


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

@Miss_Quiss

(And I only follow Stephen Tyler because he writes like he talks. The man is hilarious)


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

@desertstarsbks

Happy to repay the compliment to any Writer's Cafe folk who follow me!


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure if I've listed here before, but I'm @journalartz


----------



## aaronoverfield (Sep 17, 2012)

Between this, the Amazon tag exchange, and the FB page "like" trade, I'm never going to get any writing done! Oh, plus checking my sales and everything else I obsessively monitor.

My twitter is: @NewVeilWorld
http://www.twitter.com/NewVeilWorld

I'll start going through the posts and following folks.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 6, 2012)

https://twitter.com/KatsEyeEditing

Thats me! Though my Twitter is pretty quiet, all things considered.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Got an immediate response from a few of you on this. Thanks! I am now following you - and other into the bargain. (In any other context, that might be seen as stalking.   )

 Don't be shy!


----------



## James Snow (Sep 11, 2012)

@jamessnowwriting Look forward to seeing some of you on twitter!


----------



## MKR (May 25, 2012)

I have a Twitter over here: https://twitter.com/mkronline

I follow/am followed by a lot of writerly types, so skim through both lists if you're looking for people to follow.


----------



## Veronica Drema (Sep 25, 2012)

My twitter name... http://www.twitter.com/VDrema

I'm making my way through the list. Happy to follow any and all. Appreciate any follows back.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Mine is https://twitter.com/NCiacchella

Please do me a favor, though. If you're a KB author, please also drop me a quick note to let me know so that I'll follow you back. I don't check my followers all that regularly, and I don't want to look like I'm snubbing anyone. I think I've caught the KB authors who have followed me so far, and I've followed them back. If not, my apologies and please let me know.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

You can follow my webseries Shatterer of Worlds @ShatterWorlds

For general geeky news, check out @IGPNicki


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

momilp on twitter as well 
See you there!
https://twitter.com/momilp


----------



## Echase (Jul 7, 2012)

@echase83

http://www.twitter.com/echase83


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

@Jez_Strider

https://twitter.com/Jez_Strider


----------



## Many Waters (Sep 18, 2012)

@spbloomfield

http://twitter.com/spbloomfield

I'd love to follow some of you on Twitter as well.


----------



## thecalebrogers (Sep 6, 2012)

Here you go: https://twitter.com/calebrogers


----------



## ERSkyler (Oct 6, 2012)

@EvaSkyler

https://twitter.com/EvaSkyler


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Still haven't quite figured out that whole twitter-thing, but I'm working on it

https://twitter.com/Miss_Quiss


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

@cannonzoe

http://www.twitter.com/cannonzoe


----------



## eQuiviaBooks (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi..I am now following you. Mine is https://twitter.com/eQuiviaBooks

Have you tried using a program like market me suite, or hootsuite? You can preload all your tweets to go out at a set date and time..Might save you some time


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

@dark_opus

http://twitter.com/dark_opus


----------



## brooksjones (Jun 6, 2012)

@brooks_jones

http://twitter.com/brooks_jones


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am under https://twitter.com/GoodKindles


----------



## JayeWells (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm @jayewells www.twitter.com/jayewells See you there!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

@smfiction

Shane Murray Fiction


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

@jd488

https://twitter.com/jd488


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm active with the #SampleSunday crowd, RTing all the SampleSunday tweets where you put shortlinks to your blog and some fragment/chapter of your work.

My handle is @Taf_Violence

https://twitter.com/Taf_Violence

Follow me, and I follow you back!


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I think I followed everyone with clickable twitter names. I will be delighted if somebody will decide to follow Goodkindles http://twitter.com/goodkindles


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi tweeters!
After only just picking up this thread a long way down the line, it is proving difficult to get you all. I am very happy to follow you. If I didn't catch you on my way through, follow me and i'll be sure to return the favour. This Thursday to Sunday, I'll also throw in a free book download 
https://twitter.com/MichelleMuckley
www.michellemuckley.com
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Muckley/541114682581780


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

https://twitter.com/pattyjansen


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

michellem said:


> Hi tweeters!
> After only just picking up this thread a long way down the line, it is proving difficult to get you all. I am very happy to follow you. If I didn't catch you on my way through, follow me and i'll be sure to return the favour. This Thursday to Sunday, I'll also throw in a free book download
> @michellemuckley
> www.michellemuckley.com
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Muckley/541114682581780


You might want to put in a clickable link: https://twitter.com/MichelleMuckley


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> You might want to put in a clickable link: https://twitter.com/MichelleMuckley


Why didn't i think of that! consider it done! thanks


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Many Waters said:


> @spbloomfield
> 
> http://twitter.com/spbloomfield
> 
> I'd love to follow some of you on Twitter as well.


Tried to add you, but your link and handle do not exist.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, I'm following everyone between this post and my last.

I need to check this more often, break the work up into smaller chores! 


@desertstarsbks (for the convenience of newcomers.)


----------



## Many Waters (Sep 18, 2012)

I recently changed my username to my own name instead of initials, so here's my new twitter page:

https://twitter.com/sean_bloomfield

Thanks to those of you who are following my tweets, and I'm enjoying following yours.

-Sean


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://www.twitter.com/adamgeen


----------



## RHill (Jun 9, 2012)

@RileyHillAuthor

https://twitter.com/RileyHillAuthor


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

@guardiansgirl


----------



## Peter Noah Thomas (Oct 10, 2012)

@peternoahthomas

http://twitter.com/peternoahthomas


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

You can find me here: https://twitter.com/Allen_Dusk


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

@kyliejcolt


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's mine:

https://twitter.com/Feenix217


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Many Waters said:


> @spbloomfield
> 
> http://twitter.com/spbloomfield
> 
> I'd love to follow some of you on Twitter as well.


Sorry, your link will not work when I clicked it.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, caught up again.

For newcomers to the thread:

https://twitter.com/desertstarsbks

@desertstarsbks


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey, all!

I actually tweet a lot. A LOT. LOL!!

https://twitter.com/JenniferShirk

I followed a bunch of you already so far.


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/jarrahloh


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm slowly making my way through the list of people,

mine is

https://twitter.com/KristenDaRay


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been on Twitter for a while, and I'm a bit shy around other writers, mostly because I used to follow a bunch that did nothing but spam their book links.

That said, my username is @JSteenbeeke


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

clgordon said:


> https://twitter.com/CL_Gordon
> 
> Actually recognized a couple icons from Twitter as I was going through this thread.


Plenty of familiar faces there, these days. 

Getting a gratifying number of retweets. I'm trying to reciprocate, retweeting as fast as I can, but I'm outnumbered!


----------



## SAustin (Jul 28, 2011)

Time to start! I would be glad to start at the end and work my way back to get everyone. If I missed you or if you would like to add me (A lot easier on my end because I can just click the follow button) then go for it!

https://twitter.com/SeanAustinAAA


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Good idea to keep in touch with kb'ers

https://twitter.com/ce_kilgore


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Twitter name: CarryLada

https://twitter.com/CarryLada

I am a newbie on twitter. 

Feel free to add me on facebook also: http://facebook.com/CarryLada


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

https://twitter.com/CKerotica

I'm mostly using it for announcing releases, but also a few little developments that aren't substantial enough to blog about.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

@frankemundo


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Hopefully I can find some great authors to interact with and find retweeting friends. 
Going to start backwards and work my way to the front. You could follow me as well and I'll have you followed back within 24 hours. (Dedication, haha)

https://twitter.com/ecochaindating @ecochaindating


----------



## TheresaBreaux (Nov 12, 2012)

@theresabreaux


www.theresabreaux.com


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

@NadineDucca

I think I'm in the mood for a follow-fest!  Hope some of you follow me back!


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

https://twitter.com/HarrisonBooth

I'll retweet, but be warned, no-one listens to me.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

harrisonbooth said:


> https://twitter.com/HarrisonBooth
> 
> I'll retweet, but be warned, no-one listens to me.


I'm sorry... did you say something?


----------



## hmbailey (Nov 3, 2012)

@HMBailey_Author

https://twitter.com/HMBailey_Author

Great idea for networking and retweeting each other!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

hmbailey said:


> @HMBailey_Author
> 
> https://twitter.com/HMBailey_Author
> 
> Great idea for networking and retweeting each other!


Retweets make the Twitter world go 'round. Well, for indie authors, anyway.


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

Thomas Watson said:


> I'm sorry... did you say something?


An adept few get the message; thanks for the follow Thomas and the others who've clicked. I'm now beginning to feel a bit less like Billy No Mates shouting into the abyss as far as Twitter goes


----------



## Edward Naughty (Nov 11, 2012)

https://twitter.com/EdwardNaughty

I am writing Erotica.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

*Stands up straight, fists on hips, and eyes the thread.*

I went on a follow-fest and followed a ton of people.

*Looks around.*

And a ton of people DIDN'T follow me back.

*Makes eye contact.*

Hmmm...



Here I am again, by the way @NadineDucca


----------



## R.G. Adams (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll follow real people who follow me! https://twitter.com/RGAdams77


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think I've ever checked in here before, but I'm at http://twitter.com/debrapurdykong
I follow writers and if you need help with RTs I'll try to help! It's easier for me to follow people from my phone as I'm not on Kindleboards every day.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

nadinucca said:


> *Stands up straight, fists on hips, and eyes the thread.*
> 
> I went on a follow-fest and followed a ton of people.
> 
> ...


Appreciated, you increased my amount of followers by 5%!
https://twitter.com/HarrisonBooth


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> *Stands up straight, fists on hips, and eyes the thread.*
> 
> I went on a follow-fest and followed a ton of people.
> 
> ...


I'll follow you back, when I check my twitter account, which I mainly do on SampleSunday. So if you followed me after last Sunday, it might take another few days for me to follow you.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

nadinucca said:


> *Stands up straight, fists on hips, and eyes the thread.*
> 
> I went on a follow-fest and followed a ton of people.
> 
> ...


**Meets her gaze without flinching.**


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

Can someone tell me why my hashtagged tweets don't appear in the hashtag search?  They're formatted correctly without any extraneous spaces or anything, yet when I click on my hashtag the tweet is nowhere to be seen.  Which obviously negates a lot of Twitter's usefulness.

It's not like I've been spamming the link to my book at all; well, not compared to most people.


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

I just opened up a twitter account and would definitely appreciate some followers! I'll go back and follow everyone.

http://www.twitter.com/jstjWrites


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

@Hambledown_Road


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just throwing it out there again - @bryanalaspa


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

balaspa said:


> Just throwing it out there again - @bryanalaspa


Following...


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's mine

https://twitter.com/TPGrish

I will be going through the addresses here.


----------



## Michael Parker (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure Twitter out. Maybe this will help me. My name: @Michael_Parker


----------



## Radar (Nov 19, 2012)

https://twitter.com/LarryRadarCada

I will follow back.


----------



## Katrin Xavier (Nov 18, 2012)

https://twitter.com/KatrinXavier

New as of yesterday to Twitter so I'd love some company and will cheerfully follow you back.

I'm an aspiring erotica writer, though, so if that's not your cup of tea, I'll understand


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm Chris Stevenson @ Triceratops here: (and lonely)

https://twitter.com/triceretops


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Katrin Xavier said:


> https://twitter.com/KatrinXavier
> 
> New as of yesterday to Twitter so I'd love some company and will cheerfully follow you back.
> 
> I'm an aspiring erotica writer, though, so if that's not your cup of tea, I'll understand


This is a new one on me. I'm apparently someone's first ever Twitter follower! lol


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## geoffnolan (Nov 20, 2012)

@GeoffNolanCom

Follow me and nobody gets hurt I'll follow you back!


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

@ilamont

Follow me and tweet my handle (@ilamont), a short message, and #kb at the end, and you'll get a follow-back.

In addition, I'll add you to one or more of my lists, including (if you have what it takes) my special list devoted to people with head-in-hand profile pictures.


----------



## JuanEchenique (Dec 11, 2012)

Another great idea!

I have my twitter account and another for my book, I'm trying it out as a marketing strategy. I'll tell you guys if it works out!

https://twitter.com/JuanEPersico
https://twitter.com/LiarsHandbook

I'll follow you guys in a minute!


----------



## Matthew Stewart (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad this popped up at the top. Was just about to search the subject!

@matthew1stewart is mine. I re-follow non-spam followers.


----------



## Matthew Stewart (Jan 7, 2011)

Just followed all the active handles through Page 27. Will do some more later this evening. Thanks for this!


----------



## Radar (Nov 19, 2012)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine is @gennita. I'm more active on FB, though.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Gennita Low said:


> Mine is @gennita. I'm more active on FB, though.


I work both Facebook and Twitter, so feel to follow/friend either or both, as it suits.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

@learnmegood


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

@Kellie_Sheridan

 See you all in the twitterverse.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm on there as @SpecFicDaily but I mostly just spam free books and deals and RT indie authors blogs posts, etc.


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

@DanPeytonAuthor


----------



## EC Richard (May 20, 2011)

Hey everyone! Thanks in advance!

https://twitter.com/ECRichard4


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

https://twitter.com/CarryLada

I will follow back.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm @StephenVernon

This link should get you over there.
https://twitter.com/StephenVernon


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Time for a new Kindle Boards author follow fest! 

I'm @NadineDucca

I follow back authors.


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

@ebookboostercom

I'll follow you back


----------



## J.R. Thomson (Mar 30, 2011)

So I've been going through every page in this thread and am compiling and updated list of names.  Some names mentioned are no longer available.

When I'm done would it be best to post them here or start a brand new thread?  There are probably going to be a three hundred of them at least


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

@AgnesWebbAuthor


----------



## Red Dove (Jun 11, 2012)

@humanpilot

As long as you're not one of those people who just writes a thought for the day copied off a cheap calendar - i get grumpy when i see those


----------



## patricksm (Jan 22, 2013)

https://twitter.com/DivineDfeet

https://twitter.com/pleaseangel

I am working on all the links here now


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Caught up once more!


----------



## Red Dove (Jun 11, 2012)

I've followed some of you today!

@humanpilot


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine is @ArmandoRodera. I usually use it both English and Spanish.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Burrito Fart (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine is http://twitter.com/HarlowNash  Now to comb through this enormous thread. Lol


----------



## pavb2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's mine

@pavb2


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm @AbbyDavis34, and I'll follow those who follow me, plus go back and add a bunch of you when I get a break at school today


----------



## katiemoe (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm on Twitter at @KTMObooks.


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

https://twitter.com/tssharp77 

I'll follow back if you're hot.

And probably if you're average too....


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

@susl


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

https://twitter.com/ladyopublishing


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

https://twitter.com/JudeHardin

Anyone who wants to follow, I will follow you back. Thanks!


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

@adeleward and @wardwoodbooks


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

@AnnChambersBook

I'm new to twitter. So pleased to see this thread. Going to go follow you all now.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

@leearco


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Suzanne OLeary - I may be doing something wrong - but when I pasted your handle in on twitter I'm not getting you. ? Is it spelled right? 

Back to following...


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

If anyone would like to follow me, I'm @DeeJStone. I don't really tweet much, though


----------



## NottiThistledore (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm http://twitter.com/nthistledore


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

@seanhrobertson and @criesofvampira


----------



## VioletRipley (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, whew! I went through all 31 pages of this thread and friended everybody I could find. Please friend me back?? Thanks all!!!

@VioletRipley


----------



## PatricksML (Jan 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/MLPatricks


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

@marcyblesy  middle grade novels for children

Thanks!


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

@kyliejcolt


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

@onelowerlight

I've rethought my previously negative opinions of Twitter. I'm not crazy addicted to it, but I do post fairly regularly, and almost never about my books. If nothing else, it's one more way that I'm accessible.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

@fahidhuss


----------



## M. P. Rey (Nov 3, 2012)

@mprey123 (+18 naughty tweets, follow only if you're up for that)


----------



## ScriptLand (Feb 9, 2013)

https://twitter.com/Script__Land


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Been working on following all the KBer's on this list. About half-way through. Maybe shouldn't have started at page 1. Huff, puff.

I like these exchanges and was glad to see this one. I'm new to twitter and excited to join.

http://twitter.com/AnnChambersBook

I hope that was the link. If not, my handle is:

@AnnChambersBook

Thanks!


----------



## KC75 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm @Authorandeditor https://twitter.com/Authorandeditor


----------



## Red Dove (Jun 11, 2012)

@humanpilot    I'm both a photographer and a writer so I tweet pictures and words but I'm also liable to tweet anything ranging from vintage horror movies to articles about scallywag politicians falling on their faces and general quips and observations about us mammals.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

@craighalloran


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

@mjstorm. I think I'm already following several of you.

- MJS


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

@AriadneWayne it's probably the forum I neglect the most usually because of time constraints but I am trying to get better


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Whew! I just followed a ton of you!

Here's mine: @NadineDucca


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

@marcyblesy

I write children's books: picture, middle grade, and ya


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

@cblewitt


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

@williemeikle


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

@RuthHarrisBooks


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

@mistandshadows

I probably follow some of you already. Sporadic tweeter - never developed the urge to tweet about the inanities of life.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Followed 300 Kindleboarders today... I think that's a record


----------



## Wag-a-muffin (Feb 20, 2013)

My twitter name is Wag_a_Muffin (D) and I will follow back.


----------



## Matthew Milson (Sep 25, 2012)

@matthewrmilson

https://twitter.com/matthewrmilson


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

@endiwebb


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

Two twitter names

For Kathy Clark and co-writer under the name Bob Kat it is @93nightwriter

For the CUL8R Time Travel Mystery Series is is @kellycul8r  

We follow back!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up to here. ( @williemeikle )


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Caught up yet again.

@deserstarsbks


----------



## JD Nock (Sep 10, 2012)

First post... feels liberating, and as if a phoenix just whispered something really nice into my ear.

@jdnock


----------



## WadeArnold (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm http://twitter.com/wadesworld on twitter. I have an author's list I try to watch, and will retweet or give shoutouts. Just DM me requesting a retweet and I'll do my best to get to it.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

@franticplanet


----------



## clgordon (Sep 11, 2012)

https://twitter.com/clgordonwrites


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

I caught up to here. Hi, new authors I'm following!  

My Twitter link is in my signature.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I thought I already threw my hat into this ring, but maybe I didn't.  HawkerIronside.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

*@ilamont* for mix of personal, tech, and books.

*@In30Minutes* for just biz.


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey,

Put me in. Twitter link in my sig.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

http://twitter.com/CarryLada


----------



## Vesela (Jan 2, 2013)

https://twitter.com/VeselaTabakova


----------



## AKMartin (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's ours

https://twitter.com/KindlePromotion

https://twitter.com/RazberryJuice

https://twitter.com/kewelworldcom

https://twitter.com/KinkyInInk

will follow back and check posting to follow people

thanks

Anthony


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

I am a reasonably new twitterererer. https://twitter.com/DAWearmouth


----------



## Avarian (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are interested in fantasy you can follow Fantasy Digest here: https://twitter.com/FantasyDigest


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's mine. I've followed the first four pages in this thread who had a clickable link.

https://twitter.com/MagdaAlexander


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

Starting to follow everyone here. Here's mine: https://twitter.com/WynwoodPublish


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

I followed the first 3 pages. I will do more in a bit. Mine is
https://twitter.com/SharonCummin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Starting to follow everyone. Here's mine: https://twitter.com/@drdln


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/ArmandoRodera

I post in english and spanish.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Feel free to follow: https://twitter.com/goodbookstoday

If you want something retweeted, just say "retweet" in message.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Scarlet_M (Sep 16, 2013)

I enjoy a bit of a twitter chit chat so here is mine: https://twitter.com/Scarlett_Matt

I'm going back through the list and following people now. Please keep in mind that I write erotica and do post explicit tweets and pictures, so please don't follow if that will offend you or make you uncomfortable.

Thanks!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

https://twitter.com/philstern100


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

I guess this is as good a first post as any! 
https://twitter.com/_J_J_Thompson


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

https://twitter.com/StephenMHolak


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

@JETaylor75


----------



## WK Parks (Sep 18, 2013)

Follow me! @wkparks

This is a pen name account and it has been a STRUGGLE to get followers. Thanks!


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Mine are:

https://twitter.com/journalartz
https://twitter.com/morningrainpub


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

www.twitter.com/dampwearmouth


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

@mikga45


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

www.twitter.com/behindbarres

I finally joined Twitter, kicking and screaming. LOL


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I'm going to work through all 33 pages as time permits.

Here's my Twitter real estate: https://twitter.com/theinksdry


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/kevindhardman

Disclaimer: I will honestly try to keep up in terms of retweeting, etc., but I often find Twitter overwhelming in terms of the number of tweets. (I just looked, and I got 17 tweets within ten seconds.) It's like drinking from a firehose. Thus, please feel free to DM me if you want to make sure I see something.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't tweet about my books, and I get annoyed when everyone spams their book for sale every nine minutes (and unfollow them quickly if this is their pattern). I tweet about random nonsense, and once in a while whenever Hugh Howey does something cool and I have to gush about him.

https://twitter.com/Angry_Games


----------



## avwrite (Feb 11, 2013)

http://twitter.com/avwrite

I'm REALLY good with following my followers! Follow me and I'll follow you. We'll go round and round in circles!

(I rarely post any promo on my twitter btw, just stuff that I think is cool and funny).


----------



## R.V. Doon (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's mine. https://twitter.com/rvdoon


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/ArmandoRodera

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I am Paradox Omni, which is my publisher label, because some jerk stole @Vaal

http://www.twitter.com/ParadoxOmni


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

AngryGames said:


> I don't tweet about my books, and I get annoyed when everyone spams their book for sale every nine minutes (and unfollow them quickly if this is their pattern). I tweet about random nonsense, and once in a while whenever Hugh Howey does something cool and I have to gush about him.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Angry_Games


People who think that Twitter will help them make sales have no real clue as to how social media works. I have yet to meet anyone who looks for "new" reading material on Twitter or Facebook. Like you, I unfollow anyone who posts more than once or twice about a new book, and I disable retweeting for those who retweet them.

If you use Twitter to socialise with other writers, publishers or editors, that is different, but as a marketing medium it has no value.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

DarkScribe said:


> People who think that Twitter will help them make sales have no real clue as to how social media works. I have yet to meet anyone who looks for "new" reading material on Twitter or Facebook. Like you, I unfollow anyone who posts more than once or twice about a new book, and I disable retweeting for those who retweet them.
> 
> If you use Twitter to socialise with other writers, publishers or editors, that is different, but as a marketing medium it has no value.


heh, I didn't want to go into my usual rant detailing how I feel about using social media to advertise your books to other authors who are trying to advertise their books to you.


----------



## M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson U.S. Vet (Sep 16, 2013)

http://twitter.com/authorwilkerson


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

www.twitter.com/ThompsonAuthor

I tweet and retweet writing tips, publishing and business news, quotes, and sometimes space news.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for resurrecting this dead thread, but I finally broke down and made a Twitter account.

https://twitter.com/CoraBuhlert


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's my Twitter - https://twitter.com/Joliedupre


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

@desertstarsbks

https://twitter.com/desertstarsbks

Lost track of this thread some time ago, it seems. I follow back fellow self-published authors. Add me, and I'll add you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

Just followed you, guys 

https://twitter.com/plantationworld


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Cool! Here's mine: @ThompsonAuthor


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

@EthanJonesBooks

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm here!
https://twitter.com/samwinterwood


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

@VivienneMathews

I'm a follow-back girl.


----------



## Rachel Macwhirter (May 29, 2013)

I'm @alterworldly, here! http://twitter.com/alterworldly for your clickable convenience.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Here you go. And I don't endlessly self-promote. I try to be witty, too! 

https://twitter.com/The_Jay_Team


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm @misskyokom. I typically only spend about an hour a day on Twitter, unless I'm livetweeting one of my TV shows. Hit me up! I need more friends. T^T


----------



## Elodie (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi 
Here's mine: https://twitter.com/commutinggirl


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

https://twitter.com/MiriamMinger


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine - https://twitter.com/Joliedupre


----------



## RosalieLario (Jun 21, 2011)

I've followed everyone who posted their Twitter name as of this year. 

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/RosalieLario


----------



## Scott Haworth (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine is: https://twitter.com/_ScottHaworth


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I'm https://twitter.com/TherinKnite


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Good idea 

I'm at: https://twitter.com/severbronny


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

Mine: https://twitter.com/susl

Does KB have a hashtag? Would be great so we could look up each other's tweets and retweet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

I follow back all authors https://twitter.com/TobiasRoote


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's me: https://twitter.com/_Sam_Kates_

I am a complete novice when it comes to Twitter, but will follow anyone back - no idea if that's the proper thing to do, but it doesn't seem polite not to.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Woohoo! www.twitter.com/iwishicanfli

I follow back fo sho


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm on twitter, KB Nelson. I'm gonna go hashtag away


----------



## VMJaskiernia (Jan 7, 2014)

Mine's https://twitter.com/VMJaskiernia


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Me on twitter: http://twitter.com/shelaghwatkins

Published Authors: http://twitter.com/PublishedAuth

If you want to announce a promotion/blog post/event put @PublishedAuth in the tweet and I'll retweet it.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm @misskyokom. I tweet occasionally about writing and I like to livetweet my shows (Castle, Agents of SHIELD, Justified, Archer, and sometimes the Colbert Report.) Please join me. I need friends. Socially awkward turtle-ducks need love too. T^T


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm @caroldficwriter.  I'll follow back, as long as you don't spam-tweet the same thing 50 times a day.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

I follow back, have almost 2000 followers and they are HEAVY retweeters, both my tweets and my retweets.

https://twitter.com/WayneStinnett_


----------



## Micah Ackerman (Feb 16, 2014)

[URL=http://twitter]http://twitter.com/Micah_Wormwood[/url]

I follow back everyone who follows me and I try and re-tweet all the indie book promos I receive.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

I may have done this before. Since it is at the top, I followed you if you were on this page.

https://twitter.com/InfiniteWord


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

https://twitter.com/fausga


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't really gotten going up to speed on it, but here's mine: https://twitter.com/CA_Bryers


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Mine is www.twitter.com/lesbianbulimia. I follow back all authors.


----------



## ConnerKressley (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's mine. https://twitter.com/ConnerKressley I'll definitely follow all you guys back


----------



## Samuel Peralta (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm @Semaphore

A couple of years ago, I was voted a Twitter Shorty Award for poetry


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's mine: https://twitter.com/ArmandoRodera

I post in Spanish and English too!!

Regards.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 31, 2013)

I follow back all authors.

https://twitter.com/Post_Pattern


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeeeeah... my Twitter is perhaps not the most legit and serious. I created it to let out stress, but hey! It's still a Twitter account!

https://twitter.com/PunyEarthling


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh, and yes, I too follow back all authors...and geeks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Lydia Young said:


> Yeeeeah... my Twitter is perhaps not the most legit and serious. I created it to let out stress, but hey! It's still a Twitter account!
> 
> https://twitter.com/PunyEarthling


You are able to change your twittername to anything you want - so if you are wanting to be serious there is nothing to stop you.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I follow back, but it sometimes takes me a while. I am prone to social-networking avoidance when writing.

https://twitter.com/indieheart

I'll be adding lots of folks today!


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

TobiasRoote said:


> You are able to change your twittername to anything you want - so if you are wanting to be serious there is nothing to stop you.


Yes! One day, I will grow up and change my Twitter name. Till then...on with my observations about Earth and my plan to dominate earthlings.


----------



## Ella Blythe (Oct 25, 2013)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


This is a great idea! I'm in. 

@MsEllaBlythe

Now if anyone sees that I'm following you, you won't be confused or suspicious. Hee.


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi.


----------



## Ella Blythe (Oct 25, 2013)

Apparently Twitter assumes you're up to something when you add a whole whack o' people in one night...!












(YIKES - sorry for that screencap being ENORMOUS.)

http://twitter.com/MsEllaBlythe

I've added a LOT of you already; guess I oughta wait for a bit lest I disturb the Twitter Police again. But I'll be sure to follow everyone back.


----------



## Nathaniel Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, I just realized this thread was like 3 years old. Good idea.  It took me some time to catch up with this thread. I'm here: http://twitter.com/burns_writer


----------



## BatCauldron (Oct 2, 2013)

Ella Blythe said:


> Apparently Twitter assumes you're up to something when you add a whole whack o' people in one night...!


That's just you hitting Twitter's API limit for 3rd party apps. You can only do so much per hour, then you have to wait a little while before they reset the API. In those instances, you can just go to the twitter.com website and continuing without the limits.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while, and I love having author Tweeps: 

@Sidney_Williams


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I am @MerciaMcMahon

I have strict rules, though, in terms of follow-back.
[list type=decimal]
[*]your feed must be mostly writing related, not pictures of your dog or running commentary on a sports game
[*]no more than one tweet a day about your book unless newly released
[*]do not make me read the exact same post day after day
[*]if you retweet other authors' promos I will turn off seeing your retweets
[*]no use of automated tweeting software
[/list]

I keep to those rules myself Twitter is for promoting my writing interests, fiction and non-fiction.


----------



## T.M. Blades (May 1, 2013)

I don't have much in the way of followers since I haven't released my first book yet, but if you're into paranormal, urban fiction, ect. I'd be happy to re-tweet occasionally you if you've got something cool going on. : D

@TMBladesbooks


----------



## Alex D (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm here: @alexdelancey  - just had a break for a while, but I like to tweet about writing, erotica, LGBT, humanity, poetry. I follow back as well


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't tweet a lot, but when I do it's @mercurial73
I follow back fellow authors.


----------



## jpackage (Jun 3, 2014)

Twitter is @yanjosh or https://twitter.com/yanjosh if that is any easier
Have recently published my first book, a series of short stories - "Meet the Gorski's" Looking forward to chatting to you all and reading your works.


----------



## D.D.Parker (May 31, 2014)

Tweet my Twitter! I love chatting in 160 characters or less so send me a mention and lets chat 

www.twitter.com/ddparker77


----------



## freetobebri (Mar 31, 2014)

im @freetobebri


----------



## BradMcDauthor (May 22, 2014)

@BradMcDauthor

Hope to see a lot of you on twitter!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't been popping into this thread because I've inadvertently hit that limit beyond which Twitter won't let you add followers. Something to do with the balance between followers and followed. I'm doing some housecleaning there to help address this, but if your want me to follow you, you'll need to follow me first. Make sure your authorial intent is visible (or drop me a direct message) and I'll follow back a.s.a.p.

Thanks!

@desertstarsbks


----------



## Will Mastin (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello All,
I'm new to KBoards, although I've been lurking for quite a while. I know that I have connected with quite a few fellow writers on Twitter. I'd be happy to meet more!

My Twitter is @WilliamMastin. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Lucas Bale (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm in.

@balespen


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

Time to revive this monstrosity of a thread apparently.


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Whoa! 36 pages of win! Throwing my hat in the ring:

https://twitter.com/xuwriter


----------



## Alexander Mori (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey There!  Been adding everyone slowly but surely.  @amoriwriting


----------



## Franny Fearnby (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow! Not sure if I can follow almost 800 people! Relativly new here and to Twit. Don't tweet much, and will be relevant. I'll have a look through, maybe people in my genre.. Great idea!

@frannyfearnby

https://twitter.com/frannyfearnby


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

@SherylFawcett

I write contemporary women's fiction targeted at baby boomers. However, in January I will begin work on a paranormal romance between a twenty-something career gal and a slightly older chief of police.


----------



## Caoimhe McCabe (May 5, 2014)

@CaoimheMcCabe1

I write Irish fantasy/romantic fiction. Will be checking out other users here!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

@AndersonGray2

nervous and new to twitter and don't have a clue as to what to do/say/tweet. I'm looking to change that without getting dragged into the continual swirl of the twitter trap.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

no, and I hate VS


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for dredging up an old thread... like really old... but thought it better than creating an entirely new one. I've been away from the boards for a number of years but am back and looking forward to mixing with you all again.

You can follow me @lesturnerwrites

I'll follow back.

Cheers.


----------



## mckra1g (Aug 2, 2016)

twitter is my native social media platform. Microblogging is how my brain unspools. ADHD? Perhaps. 

I'm @mckra1g

Will look for fellow authors out there.


----------



## JosiahUpton (May 18, 2016)

Though I feel it's futile tweeting without first having a REAL fanbase in place (outside my friends and family, I don't have one), I'll throw mine in.

@JosiahUpton

Maybe I'll get there, someday...


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

Okay I'm to settle down and begin going through this list!

My handle is @eviedarcy

Looking forward to seeing people there


----------



## Steven Kelliher (Jul 12, 2016)

If you love the UFC and Fantasy books, I'm the guy to follow. If you love one or the other, I'm the guy to follow 50% of the time:

@Steven_Kelliher


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I might have chimed in here a LONG time ago - but here's me, anyway.

@StephenVernon


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

@IndieAI for science fiction, especially military SF and space opera


----------



## BevCarr (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Declan,
I would be delighted to connect. 
https://twitter.com/bev_carr


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

@jmalikauthor


----------



## CameronEditing (Jun 13, 2016)

Cameron Editing Services: https://twitter.com/CameronEditing


----------



## MN_Arzu (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm new to the social media world as an author, but here it is @MNArzu


----------



## InterstellarWomanoMystery (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here, and it's gonna take me a while to go through all the Twitter handles!

But mine is
@WriterSteph

and if you'll either tag me or private message me, I'll be happy to retweet!


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for following me! I promise I'll follow back as soon as possible.  

@babealvina


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd be happy to follow everybody.

@wearywanderer64


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine is:

https://twitter.com/JTriptych


----------



## Kay7979 (Aug 20, 2016)

Mine is @polly_metallic


----------



## Digiterium (Feb 28, 2016)

@digiterium


----------



## Carmen Lascu (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi, 
My Twitter is @CarmenLascu https://twitter.com/CarmenLascu 
Follow me and I will follow you back


----------



## Bickernicks (Dec 18, 2015)

Here I Am: https://twitter.com/bickernicks

*How does this grab ya:* I scraped all the Twitter usernames (484) from this thread and dumped them all into a Google sheet. (just because I could) 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QQibcXbXTpyDLDu3Bzd_CgtI4Kit8S3yFWR8hI6Kwqs/


----------



## mzydhlf (Aug 23, 2016)

Brilliant idea! 
@HLFox_
I better get working back through these pages


----------



## naomimuse (May 13, 2016)

This is so great. Mine is @naomimuse

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

@ HC_Harrington


----------



## jnicholls (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey Kboard awesome peeps!

https://twitter.com/JulieMirishka


----------



## DougLawless (May 31, 2016)

I have a writer friend who always follows back:

http://twitter.com/jillhoffauthor


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

https://twitter.com/SPRoundtable

For those interested in hearing about indie author things, podcasts, promos, etc


----------



## N R Hairston (Oct 5, 2014)

https://twitter.com/nrdhairston

I promise to follow back!


----------



## Carmen Lascu (Aug 28, 2016)

Good work Bickernicks
Wow, so many authors to follow  I'd better start searching you all on Twitter


----------



## Rick Partlow (Sep 6, 2016)

@RickPartlow66


----------



## ScottFish (May 3, 2016)

@BeUpgraded


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Fantasy sci-fi authors follow me i will follow back @Harrington_HC


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

@Chacron

It's an old alias I've used on forums since I was about 18. If you've ever played Sonic Adventure II you _might_ know where it comes from if you spent more hours than was healthy on a certain side-game...

Anyway, sci-fi writer mostly but open to lots of different fiction. Just follow me.


----------



## Angela Haddon (Jul 3, 2016)

@angecreates - I follow authors, editors and folks in the writing biz, so come say hello  https://twitter.com/angecreates


----------



## MJSauthor (Jul 7, 2016)

https://twitter.com/MJSauthor


----------



## Marie Clapsaddle (May 2, 2011)

https://twitter.com/MarieClapsaddle


----------



## LauraLeeLenhoff (Sep 3, 2014)

I already follow so many of you! 
I'm going to have to make room for some more 

If you can still add follows, I'm at @LauraLeeLenhoff

What tools do y'all use for twitter platform management? I've used Crowdfire to find inactive accounts I'm following. Do you schedule tweets?


----------



## Michele Brouder (Jun 13, 2011)

My twitter handle:

https://twitter.com/michelezbrouder

Many thanks!


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm @kealanburke


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

@davidnethbooks


----------



## Lori Saltis (Aug 20, 2016)

Great idea! Here's my twitter account: https://twitter.com/loriwriter

I write YA and contemporary fantasy, but I read most genres.


----------



## jftuckerman (May 10, 2016)

LauraLeeLenhoff said:


> I already follow so many of you!
> I'm going to have to make room for some more
> 
> If you can still add follows, I'm at @LauraLeeLenhoff
> ...


My twitter handle is @jftuckerman

I sometimes use Crowdfire. Yesterday I installed the browser extension Ritetag. As you type hashtags into your tweets it will tell you how popular and useful those specific #s are. You can compare them, see a whole bunch of stats. I've only played around with it for a short time but it might be useful if you use a lot of hashtags.

Also Twitter is changing some of its rules next week so you'll be able to fit more into a tweet. You can read about it here: http://bit.ly/2cyBK2x


----------



## SCapsuto (Dec 11, 2015)

@BWJewishHistory

Posts about Jewish social history in the 1850s-1920s. Announcement of my book translations as I publish them.


----------



## naomimuse (May 13, 2016)

Well. Shame on me. I put the wrong twitter handle. Mine is actually @catchamuse

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

@williemeikle


----------



## Catharine Glen (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm pretty new to Twitter, but I'll toss my name in. 

https://twitter.com/catharineglen


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

I'n brand-spanking new to Twitter. Finally gave in and signed up @NDIversonauthor.

You win Twenty-First Century!!

I'm in the mood for something funny. Anyone know of a hilarious Twitter account to follow?


----------



## EvanPickering (Mar 8, 2016)

@EvanTP87 

or just click the link in my sig


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

@AuthorEJones


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

https://twitter.com/hlynnkeith

#Funny tweets and #BloomCounty.


----------



## MMHC102 (Jul 29, 2016)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


I have followed you.

M_MChabot


----------



## PityPityPity (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm at https://twitter.com/_Tara_Saunders_


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

Just got mine going this past week. Find me @TommyHillAuthor


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

I am not an author but I love books. My twitter is @5ngela (https://twitter.com/5ngela). Follow me and I will follow you back. If you need something to be retweet, please just send me Direct Message. Or you can also find my facebook https://www.facebook.com/5ngela. If you need something to be posted. Just send me message, I will post it. I will do retweet and repost within reason.


----------



## GARael (Sep 19, 2016)

My Twitter handle is @GA_Rael and I cross-promo other authors in paranormal, fantasy, and romance.


----------



## Max Zsol (Jan 27, 2016)

This is great. I love to see so many people in Twitter. 
You can follow me here: *https://twitter.com/maxzsol/*

I followed everybody who posted in this second wave and added them to a twitter list:
*https://twitter.com/maxzsol/lists/kboards-members*

Check it out if you want to find other members easily. I'll try to keep it updated as this thread continues.


----------



## Christine Tate (Feb 24, 2014)

@RicknTine


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Follow me on twitter and I always follow back. https://twitter.com/drdln/followers

I like to know your interests. I am nonfiction author of self-help and spiritual series. some of my books at the links below.
_____________________
HEALTHY and SPIRITUAL life is a gift to be cherished every moment. If interested, please feel free to check&#8230; Thanks. http://amzn.to/dMBLWW http://goo.gl/XE97WR


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm www.twitter.com/alawston

I don't often post direct links to my books, and my Twitter usually consists of my offbeat musings on the issues of the day, conversations with and about acting, and occasional photos of my dog.


----------



## Olivia Westbrook (Oct 12, 2016)

Here I am-- https://twitter.com/OllieWestbrook. I'll be using my Twitter to chat with other writers (and hopefully fans!) and promote my books/books of other writers I've enjoyed.


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi! *waves*

My twitter is http://twitter.com/lauramg_tdir, I use it to promote my books, post links to my book reviews (I review on a seperate blog) and generally chat about books.

I'm going through this thread now and following people (and retweeting any pinned tweets!)


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Followed. Thanks!

Here's mine. https://twitter.com/emberian


----------



## dylanjmorgan (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm bumping this thread. Not sure if it's the right thing to do but there might be other new members, like me, who are looking to grow their followers and follow like-minded accounts too. I'll be going through this thread and following people.

My Twitter account: https://twitter.com/dylanjmorgan


----------



## Sam T Willis (Feb 20, 2017)

39 pages, eh? It's going to take a while to catch up.

Over on Twitter I'm @BokkenMonkey, or http://twitter.com/bokkenmonkey if your prefer.

On to following, as I'm avoiding editing just now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like this is very old thread. Here's link to my twitter: https://twitter.com/drdln


----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm at https://twitter.com/Viv_Phoenix

Please note that I publish and cross-promote high-heat romance. My posts never contain profanity or nudity, so unless someone in your vicinity is sensitive about topless men, my book covers and feed can be considered Safe For Work. 

I tweet my blog posts--the latest was: Romance Heat Levels: Steamy, Erotic, Shocking  --updates on my travels in the Yucatan, my private High-heat Book Club, and I cross-promote a few other erotic fiction authors.


----------



## benjclark (Dec 4, 2015)

I can be found at http://www.twitter.com/BLClark

Books, bookishness, mysteries, strange things, archives, museums, history. And conversation.


----------



## Will Kurth (May 31, 2016)

Following...here's mine https://twitter.com/Highdesertwritr


----------



## eroticatorium (May 6, 2016)

I'll follow everyone back: https://twitter.com/ConradBTalbot

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## David R. Larson (Aug 3, 2017)

https://twitter.com/WriterDLarson

I'll be hitting publish on my first book later this month so I'm getting things in order.

Will follow back!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm at @StephenVernon

Can't remember if I already posted on this thread or not.

BUT...I will mention that kboards also has a retweeting thread for folks who want to catch a little retweeting action.

Check it out here. Post your latest tweet that you want to see retweeted and don't forget to reciprocate.

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,235863.450.html


----------



## emmapearce (Nov 4, 2016)

Steve Vernon said:


> I'm at @StephenVernon
> 
> Can't remember if I already posted on this thread or not.
> 
> ...


Well minded, Stephen!!

Mine is @AuthorEPearce, would love to have some author friends there!


----------



## skywalker (Apr 21, 2017)

Decon said:


> Twittering is hard work, not least because it the luck of the draw in having your tweets re tweeted.
> 
> Follow me on twitter and I will return the complement and mutually re tweet your tweets. (within reason)
> 
> ...


Mine
https://twitter.com/ChongChenBlog


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm @Sidney_Williams


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

Been a lot of years, but I'm back at it. 

@ScottMarmorste2


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

@triceretops.  And yes, that is misspelled.


----------



## Katyrw (Sep 3, 2020)

Just followed. Mine is https://twitter.com/katywalls


----------



## ubik23 (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm @mseigman23


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

Post your twitter handle here and follow me and I'll follow you back. It's not all about numbers. Use the following search or hashtags in tweets to connect with other authors, ask questions, answer questions, trivial or otherwise, post your promotions/cover reveals/new publications, maybe your services as an editor or cover designer etc, or just lurch.

#writingcommunity #amwritingfiction #authorcommunity #amwritingfantasy These are a great bunch with no controversy.

I'm sure there are many more if you want to add them

My twitter handle @DeclanConner

Post your twitter handle here so others may follow you also

.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Merged in a new thread, here.


----------

